# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod bez tuđe pomoći

## samaritanka

Porod bez tuđe pomoći (PBTP) je možda kruna obiteljske intime, ali eto više nije svakodnevnica. Napisala sam namjerno tuđe jer tatu ne ubrajam u tuđeg nego kao člana obitelji. "Tuđi" je svaki stranac koji nije dio uže obitelji.

Željela bi o njemu diskutirati s vama koje ga smatraju ipak mogućim i ovom našem vremenu, međutim mislila sam više praktički, da li sebe vidite u tome, kako danas mislite nakon poroda  ili dva koje ste već prošle ili niste uopće prošle.
Ne bih htjela diskutirati o tome da li je to u redu ili nije? Za mene je PBTP ok i smatram da bi ta opcija trebala biti data na izbor roditeljima, pogotovo mama koje porod odrađuju.

Računam na Vas Mama YU, Saradadevi, Zorana i druge cure koje jednostavno žele o detaljima raspravljati, a ne o opravdanosti kužite.
Goste koje krenu u krivom smjeru ćemo ignorirati, oni imaju drugi topik.

----------


## marta

Ja sam jako lijena pisati, jer sam jaaaaako puno vec napisala na ovu temu prije 3-4 godine i nekako mi se potrosila. 
Iz svoje danasnje perspektive, a koja bas i nije politicki korektna, sto bi rekao jedan cijenjeni gospodin, mi se cini da je najbolji moguci porodjaj upravo onaj neasistirani. Ne mislim pri tom naravno na radjanje beba u poprecnom ili nekim drugim zeznutim polozajima i stanjima, nego na one porodjaje koji zapocnu i zavrse se bez nekih poteskoca. 
Nazalost, (da, nazalost) iskustvo neasistiranog nemam. Jos.  :Grin:

----------


## samaritanka

Marta kako sam tebe mogla zaboraviti???
valjda zato sto se nisi javila na onaj topik...
Nego gdje si to pisala?

----------


## anchie76

> Goste koje krenu u krivom smjeru ćemo ignorirati, oni imaju drugi topik.


Gosti ne mogu pisati na ovom podforumu.  Mogu samo na podforumu "komentari na tekstove s portala".

A nemoj se iznenaditi ak nitko ne krene  nista pisati na ovom topicu jer smo se svi istrosili na 7 strana onog   :Grin:

----------


## marta

Na drugom forumu nekad davno. 
Imala sam gotovo sve razradjeno. Osim sto mi je dijete odlucilo ostati na zadak pa sam ipak otisla u rodiliste. Nekako mi je jos uvijek zao zbog toga. Bolje bi mi bilo da sam ostala doma. 
A treci put me je bilo frka da mi npr. sveki(koja je midicinska sestra koja u slobodno vrijeme voli panicariti) ili bilo tko drugi ne nazove hitnu pa da opet zavrsim u istom tom sugavom rodilistu koje sam svakako htjela izbjeci, pa sam otisla u Rijeku. Tamo sam imala lijep porodjaj, ali naravno i hrpu primjedbi... 
I stvarno mi se uopce ne da o tome, jer vecina ljudi ima totalno krivu ideju sta je to uopce, i ne slusa mi se o neodgovornim sektasima koje treba zatvoriti u logore.

----------


## Zorana

Samaritanka, ja po mom vlastitom nahodjenju jos uvijek nisam nacisto izmedju neasistiranog poroda i asistiranog poroda kod kuce. (uz minimalnu, da ne kazem nevidljivu asistenciju neke dobre babice ili doule) Jel ok da se ukljucim?

----------


## vanjci

ja sve mislim kako vam se da tamo raspravljati :shock: 
moje misljenje- mislim da se nebi usudila svjesno ostati kuci sama radati..da je stani-pani bi vjeurjem da bi izgurala ali sumljam da bi MM ostao totalno sabran i smiren. isto tako vjerujem da bi bila sposobna pomoci enkome drugome kad bi takva bila situacija... ne znam, mozda je sve to od toga sta sam ovaj zadnji put se stvarno namucila??? mada sam uvijek vjerovala svom tijelu i sebi samnoj, ipak sad mislim da ne bi se usudila....da je neko drugi ko zna sta radi samnom, ono babica, doula, bih bez problema.

----------


## lejla

Ja sam B rodilka kuci uz minimalno prisustvo babice (koja se zaista trudila da bude neprimjetna) MM, sestre i najbolje prijateljce. Bilo to nezaboravno iskustvo za mene, MM i sve prisutne ukljucujuci babicu.

----------


## Zorana

Meni bi to najvjerovatnije bila najbolja opcija. Porod uz nevidljivu babicu. Veceras cu detaljnije.  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Pa i ja jesam otvorila ovaj topik jer se onaj svodi na OPRAVDAVANJA, a ne na to kako neasistirani provesti u dijelo, mislim na nastavke br. 5 i br. 6.
I ako su se neki umorili dolaze novi mozda manje umorni...
Mozda ja nisam sudjelovala u ovoj temi jer mi je promakla i jer stalno negdje trcim.

Mislim da jedan topik sa 6 nastavaka je svakako nepregledan, a ima toliko detalja da bi sve bilo receno. Zorana na tebe racunam, ako te "opravdanost poroda" u diskusiji ponovno ne zavede u slijepu ulicu kao mnoge u starom topiku.

----------


## summer

> Ne mislim pri tom naravno na radjanje beba u poprecnom ili nekim drugim zeznutim polozajima i stanjima, nego na one porodjaje koji zapocnu i zavrse se bez nekih poteskoca.


Meni je u ovom problem - kako to znati prije nego se odlucis roditi neasistirano... Mislim da se vecina ne bi usudila roditi neasistirano bas zbog straha, lako je kad si gotov reci - pa ovo sam mogla i sama doma...

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne mislim pri tom naravno na radjanje beba u poprecnom ili nekim drugim zeznutim polozajima i stanjima, nego na one porodjaje koji zapocnu i zavrse se bez nekih poteskoca.
> 
> 
> Meni je u ovom problem - kako to znati prije nego se odlucis roditi neasistirano... Mislim da se vecina ne bi usudila roditi neasistirano bas zbog straha, lako je kad si gotov reci - pa ovo sam mogla i sama doma...


zbog ovakvih razmisljanja se meni i ne da razgovarati. ljudi koji se stalno pitaju kako znati ovoiliono se nikad niti nece odluciti na neasistirani porodjaj jer im treba potvrda lijecnika babice ili uredjaja da je nesto u redu ili da nije u redu. ovdje bi se trebalo razgovarati o drugim stvarima.

----------


## samaritanka

Marta ti si nosila bebu okrenutu na zadak? Kad si to saznala? Jesi li to skuzila sama ili nisi? Da li ti je izgled trbuha bio drugaciji?

----------


## marta

znala sam i sama. vidjelo se na uvz-u ali sam znala i sama. bilo je jako ocigledno gdje je sta. njega u zatku mi je bilo puno lakse napipati nego ovu drugu dvojicu koji su bili u stavu glavom. i nisam samo nosila, nego sam i rodila  :Grin:  
nije se htio okrenuti ni uz pomoc akupunkture. odnosno, tocnije, okretao bi se i zatim vracao uvijek u isti polozaj, guza na jednom boku, noge na drugom.

----------


## samaritanka

Marta kako je bilo s tvojim uriniranjem i defeciranjem u stavu na zadak? Da li je tu bilo nesto drugacije?

----------


## marta

nisam primijetila razliku. nisam nikad imala problema s uriniranjem ili stolicom u trudnocama.

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marta prvotno napisa
> ...


Duboko i ponizno se ispricavam sto vas moje razmisljanje odbija od razgovora. Sama si napisala da neasistirani porodjaj najbolji moguci za one porode koji zapocnu i *zavrse se* bez nekih poteskoca. Ja sam jednostavno prokomentirala da je tesko znati unaprijed. Al dobro, ocigledno sam nepozeljna, pa vas pozdravljam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

Nisi ti uopce nepozeljna i ispricavam se ako si to iscitala iz mog posta. Cinjenica je medjutim da ljudi za puno stvari ne znaju unaprijed kako ce zavrsiti pa ih svejedno rade. Ne zato sto nesto znaju ili ne znaju nego zato sto nesto osjecaju ili ne osjecaju.

----------


## samaritanka

Marta i ja sam s Karlom dugo imala u polozaju na zadaka i jedno vrijeme poprecke i to se primjeti i osijeca.

----------


## marta

pa da, to sam i napisala. ne kuzim kud ciljas?

----------


## samaritanka

Zelim samo preko tebe dati odgovor summer i naglasiti da se to vec prije zna.

----------


## marta

:Smile:  
ja sam zabrijala da si ti jos na pisanju i kakanju... nekako te uvijek povezem s eliminacijom.  :Laughing:

----------


## samaritanka

Pa i ja sam mislila da si imala vise mjesta  za mjehur ak su bile noge dolje?

----------


## marta

S obzirom na dimenzije i kilazu mojih deckiju nije bilo prevelike razlike jer su svi bili nagurani da tako kazem.

----------


## samaritanka

Je si li ti detaljno proucila faze poroda kad si se pripremala za eventualni PBTP ili si se vise oslanjala na svoja iskustva?

----------


## MGrubi

PBTP zvuči istinski prirodno, onako kako bi trebalo biti
ALI, naša vrsta se odavno odmakla jasnom utjecaju evolucije zahvaljujući samilosti, inteligenciji, znanju, društvu...
da je ljudska rasa ostala pod jasnim utjecajem evolucije sve ženke ove vrste koji bi imale komplikacije pri porodu bi nastradale i tako nedovoljno dobar gen se ne bi nasljeđivao, opstali bi samo jaki i dobro "napravljeni".
zato u našoj vrsti u odnosu na druge životinje ima daleko veći % komplikacija na porodu, i zato se nikad ne bi odlučila na PBTP, jer ne daj bože da se nešto zakomplicira i beba umre pa ne bi si nikad oprostila, mislim da me iz te depresije ni najači ljekovi ne bi izvukli

tip bolničkog poroda treba mjenjati

----------


## šmučka

Mene to pitanje odgovornosti ne muci puno. Tj. ne vise od pomisli da odem u bolnicu i tam neko zariba i djetetu se nesto desi. Sto se dogada, mozda ne cesto ali se dogada. 
I opet sam ja odgovorna jer sam odlucila tamo otici. I od toga ne mogu pobjeci.
Dapace, po mom je PBTP je odgovorniji od onog u bolnici.
U smislu da sam u PBTP odgovorna samo ja a u bolnickom odgovornost dijelim s med. osobljem.

----------


## samaritanka

PBTP zvuči istinski prirodno, onako kako bi trebalo biti 
Ta mi se baš rečenica sviđa...

pa bas zato se trebamo zauzeti za njega 

Gdje nam je vjera u dobro?

Zene trebaju znati puno vise o samom porodu nego sto znaju ili misle da znaju. Bitno je zato izanalizirati porod do kraja. Od pozicije koja najvise odgovara u fazi otvaranja, prepoznati fazu tiskanja, osjetiti dolazak glave, pricekati okretanje rodene glave i roditi trup. Pustiti da izpulsira pupcana...itd...

ajmo na detalje normalnog poroda, ajmo instruirati sebe...

----------


## TinnaZ

ne bih se usudila imati PBTP. Beba je u drugom porodu bila 4550 gr., trebala mi je pomoć educirane osobe (ali ne nalijeganje na trbuh, no što je tu je); pitanje da li bih ja znala da se trebam okrenuti četvoronoške i ne znamkoji još način je da se riješe zapela ramena. Mada, da sam slijedila svoju intuciju, ne bih sigurno rađala ležeći na leđima, pa možda ne bi niti došlo do zastoja ramena. Ne znam. U svakom slučaju mislim da više rukovođenja porođajem,  manje slušanja govora tijela - vodi neminovno do više komplikacija.
Ali opet ne možemo reći da ih ne biti bilo i da se ponašamo savršeno u skladu sa svojim potrebama (što u bolnici ne možemo).
Zato bih uvijek uz neku osobu koja ima određenu dozu iskustva i teoretskog znanja. Ne mora biti babica niti liječnik.

----------


## samaritanka

Tinna bitno je da razmisljas o tome kako bi ti to ucinila da ti to radis sama? Zamisli sto si kuzila sto nisi kod poroda?

----------


## TinnaZ

kužila sam u tranziciji da se trebam dignuti: no to je i Odent negdje opisao da žene imaju u određenom trenutku taj nagon. Nisu mi dali da se dignem, jer primalje nisu mogle biti uz mene u tom trenutku.
Izgon je nedugo nakon toga krenuo. Da sam se dignula, vjerojatno bih se nagonski nagnula prema naprijed, da li stojećki ili četveronoški. Po tome možda ne bi niti došlo do problema zapinjanja. Samim time ne bi mi nitko niti nalegao na trbuh. A onda ne bi bilo niti pucanja. Samim time niti šivanja.
Ali obzirom da sam rodila bebu 4550, a činila sam i nadala se da će drugi puta biti manja beba od prve (3580), sad sam nesigurna, jer kako su se moja nadanja izjalovila, treća bi mogla biti 5kg. A ja sam ipak ženica od 50kg. I to me plaši kod eventualnog neasistiranog poroda.

Al da sam sigurna da bih ostala do zadnje minute doma sama sa mužem treći puta - to jesam. I to me uopće ne plaši. Mada je tanka nit onda do toga da se porodiš neočekivano sama. Ma ne znam.

----------


## lejla

Ja mislim da je najbolja vodilja za prorodni porod osloboditi se straha,  imati podrsku partnera koji zna slusati i tvoje tjelo kad' ti to nisi u stanju i slusati sebe, svoje tijelo i instinkte. Sve ostalo je priroda, sve ostalo dolazi samo po sebi i ne trena se forsirati. 

Smatram da upravo iz te forsiranosti nastaju razne komplikacije na porodu.

----------

kako ja planiram jos jedno dijete(bar) u nekom dogledno vrijeme, sve vise i vise razmisljam o tome da ovog puta zaista rodim doma...ne govorim nikom o tome, ali sam sve sigurnija da bi (ukoliko trudnoca ide kako treba) mogla i bila u stanju obaviti sve sama.. sad, dal bi to bila moja kada, ili nesto drugo jos mi je malo daleko... ipak, vjerujem da bi nakon toga pozvala hitnu, bar ako nista da mi pregledaju posteljicu i eventualno zasiju perineum ukoliko dodje do pusanja(za sto vjerujem da BI doslo jer nakon 5 eipziotomija tkivo vise nije jednako elasticno) ali bi isto tako odbila odlazak u bolnicu

----------


## TinnaZ

Daphne, 5 epiziotomija   :Rolling Eyes:   ... pa kaj su ti rekli zašto?

----------


## tridesetri

za ovaj (drugi) porod razmisljala sam da rodim kod kuce ali sam ipak odustala zbog odredjene doze rizika u koju se ne bih zeljela upustiti. 
da zivim vani sigurno bi se odlucila za asistirani porod kod kuce.
s obizrom da sam prvi porod imala klasican bolnicki sa svim intervencijama, a drugi u vodi bez iti jedne intervencije (jedina medicinska intervencija je bila sivanje i inekcija protiv bolova prije sivanja) uvijek bih se dolucila za sto prirodniju varijantu poroda, po mogucnosti kod kuce. 
ako se odlucim za jos jedno dijete gotovo sam sigurna da cemo se nakon ovog iskustva prirodnog poroda, odluciti za porod kod kuce ali asisitirani. zasto? meni nekako jako pase ta zenska podrska primalje tijekom poroda i ne bih se odrekla toga. 
inace je i meni PBTP ok i isto smatram da bi ta opcija trebala biti data na izbor roditeljima. tim vise sto nikada nije znanstveno potvrdjeno da je radjanje u bolnici sigurnije od ostalih nacina radjanja.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma gle ti nju, par dana nakon poroda već tipka (još mi samo reci da sjediš normalno)   :Smile: .

----------


## marta

> meni nekako jako pase ta zenska podrska primalje tijekom poroda i ne bih se odrekla toga.



vidis i meni pase zenska podrska. ali bih ja da tu osobu poznam dovoljno dugo da se u njenom prisustvu mogu opustiti. a dobra primalja koju vidim prvi put u zivotu pol sata prije nego cu roditi moze biti super genijalna primalja i osoba, medjutim u tih pol sata ona nije ono sto meni treba. 

upoznala sam nedavno jednu ruskinju koja je zavrsila primaljsku skolu a zatim i medicinski fakultet. ona kaze da je na vecini porodjaja ona samo doula. na jednom malom broju je babica, a tek zanemarivo doktorica. 

da rodim doma, i da sve bude ok, za razliku od daphne sigurno nikad ne bih pozvala hitnu. posteljicu bih pregledala sama. nije rijedak slucaj da u rodilistima pregledaju posteljicu i ne primijete da fali komad. za bebu bih zvala doma svoju pedijatricu, ili seosku doktoricu. 

inace za onaj moj neostvareni NP imala sam pripremljene razne rekvizite, od najlona za krevet, do hrpe rucnika i plahti i deka. mislim da sam imala i skare i svilenu vrpcu. al ono sto mi je sad smijesno a sto me je tada ozbiljno brinulo je bilo pitanje gdje nabaviti Rhogam i koga uzicati da mi ga da.  :Laughing:

----------


## tridesetri

> ma gle ti nju, par dana nakon poroda već tipka (još mi samo reci da sjediš normalno)  .


da, sjedim normalno. a o spokoju njezno porodjenih beba, drugom prilikom  :Wink:

----------


## wildflower

> al ono sto mi je sad smijesno a sto me je tada ozbiljno brinulo je bilo pitanje gdje nabaviti Rhogam i koga uzicati da mi ga da.


sorry na upadu na topic na kojemu mi nije mjesto, ali - zasto ti je smijesno?

----------


## marta

tebi nije smijesno da me je od svih stvari u porodjaju koji je mogao biti neasistirani kucni, brinulo najvise gdje cu kupiti Rhogam?
meni je smijesno. doduse ne samo iz te pozicije nego i iz pozicije zene koja danas malo vise zna i tom famoznom Rhogamu. no, to je prica za sebe.

----------


## marta

a smijesno mi je i to kako se uvijek fokusiram na neku glupost. 
za drugi porodjaj to je bio Rhogam, a za treci GBS...

----------


## wildflower

> tebi nije smijesno da me je od svih stvari u porodjaju koji je mogao biti neasistirani kucni, brinulo najvise gdje cu kupiti Rhogam?


nije mi smijesno, vec posve logicno. kad si vec ozbiljno razmisljala o PBTP, pretpostavljam da si dovoljno cvrsto vjerovala kako sve ostale bitne stvari oko takvog poroda mozes rijesiti sama ili uz muzevu pomoc. a dozu rhogama ocito niste mogli proizvesti u kucnoj radinosti, to nije bilo pod vasom kontrolom. zapravo, vjerujem da bi i mene na tvom mjestu opterecivala ta ista tehnikalija  :Grin: 



> meni je smijesno. doduse ne samo iz te pozicije nego i iz pozicije zene koja danas malo vise zna i tom famoznom Rhogamu. no, to je prica za sebe.


pa, upravo to sam i pretpostavila iz tvog posta, zato sam i postavila pitanje...

----------

> Daphne, 5 epiziotomija    ... pa kaj su ti rekli zašto?



ustvari prvi put sam dosta pukla... drugi i treci put su me rezali rutinski. odonda konstantno ucim i educiram se, ali mi je gin objasnio da na tom mjestu gdje je oziljak od prethodnih nije tkivo elasticno kao ostalo, li kaosto bi bilo nakon prve epi...slijedom toga isla je i cetvrta i peta. ipak, za petu sam molila da me ne rezu ako ne pocnem pucat, tako da sam imala samo 3 mala sava.


marta, bez namjere da provociram, u slucaju da puknes u toku poroda doma, kako bi to rijesila? bi li sivala ili bi pustila da samo zaraste?ovo pitam samo iz radoznalosti, da me ne shvatis kao da provociram

----------


## marta

ne bih ni u tom slucaju zvala hitnu nego bih otisla sama do bolnice ili bih pustila da zaraste, ovisi koliko bi to krvarilo. moj naglasak je na NE HITNA jer oni bi te samo strpali u auto i odvezli do prve bolnice gdje bi dobila tretman antibioticima i ti i beba jer si rodila "tko zna gdje", vjerojatno bi vas odvojili i slicno. to bih definitivno zeljela izbjeci. 

ne mislim da mi medicinska pomoc sigurno ne bi trebala, nego da je hitnu pozeljno zaobic.

----------

ma da to sam shvatila, ali kad bi dosal sama do bolnice zar ne mislis da bi te oni svejedno zadrzali? u isto vrijeme, ako i zoves hitnu da ti recimo dodju doma nakon poroda,svejedno mozes odbiti da te voze u rodiliste, zar ne? jednako kao i u bolnici kad kazes, ne hvala ja ne ostajem?

----------


## marta

hm, ne bih sad o hitnoj sluzbi u hrvata, al nisam sigurna da bi te oni samo tako doma zasili, izljubili se i otisli. 

ako mi vec treba koji sav, nekako bih radije da me siva neki ginic nego stazist. ne znam.

----------


## TinnaZ

Marta, ne znam gdje živiš, ali nisam sigurna da hitna u Hrvata je uopće osposobljena i opremljena za bilo kakvo šivanje. U stilu one dr. sa hitne od prije neki tjedan, koja je govorila ne tiskajte, moramo prvo doći do bolnice.

----------

> hm, ne bih sad o hitnoj sluzbi u hrvata, al nisam sigurna da bi te oni samo tako doma zasili, izljubili se i otisli. 
> 
> ako mi vec treba koji sav, nekako bih radije da me siva neki ginic nego stazist. ne znam.



imas pravo, nisam tako o tome razmisljala...

evo jedne situacije: ja u trudovima idem na hitnu(glupaca) i trazim uputnicu. dok mi je pisu ja govorim muzu nek me ceka s upaljenim autom, jer neznam hocu li stic do pule(relacija labin-pula(do rodilista)je cca 30 min)a doktor mi govori nek ostanem tamo ako mislim da necu stic.. moj ginekolog stanuje par minuta hoda od hitne. mislis li da bi ga zvali?

----------

> Marta, ne znam gdje živiš, ali nisam sigurna da hitna u Hrvata je uopće osposobljena i opremljena za bilo kakvo šivanje. U stilu one dr. sa hitne od prije neki tjedan, koja je govorila ne tiskajte, moramo prvo doći do bolnice.



ja sam se vec vise puta uvjerila da je nasa hitna(u labinu) dosta dobro opremljena i tehnikom(jel se tako kaze uopce) i educiranim osobljem...a bas i lijepo znaju zasit ranu da ostane skroz mali oziljak..(ovo iz vlasitog iskustva govorim)

----------


## marta

pitanje je da li bi htjeli zasiti takvu vrstu rane.

----------

nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje: 



> evo jedne situacije: ja u trudovima idem na hitnu(glupaca) i trazim uputnicu. dok mi je pisu ja govorim muzu nek me ceka s upaljenim autom, jer neznam hocu li stic do pule(relacija labin-pula(do rodilista)je cca 30 min)a doktor mi govori nek ostanem tamo ako mislim da necu stic.. moj ginekolog stanuje par minuta hoda od hitne. mislis li da bi ga zvali?

----------


## marta

pojma nemam, nekako mislim da ne bi.  :? 
pitaj to nekog tko se kuzi u pravila/protokol/sta vec.

----------


## TinnaZ

to spada pod protokol, a protokol je u Hrvata definitivno iznad nečijeg života i zdravlja.
Osim možda ako ti ne bi inzistirala da ga zovu, ili ga sama nazvala. Naravno pod uvjetom da već nema tamo neki ginekolog.

----------


## Fidji

Par dana prije nego što sam rodila Anu sanjala sam jedan od najljepših i najintenzivnijih snova u životu. I inače puno sanjam, ali ovo je bio jedan od onih snova u kojima sam bila svjesna kao da sam budna (mislim da se to zove lucidno sanjanje).

Ležala sam (u snu) u svom krevetu i osjećala lagane trudove. Zatim sam kleknula i oslonila se na laktove (ono...na sve četiri). Osjetila sam pritisak i pružila ruku. Opipala sam bebinu glavicu koja je polako izlazila. Bila je mokra, topla i nježna. Rađala sam bebu tako u svoje ruke.

Dan danas mislim na taj san.

...

S prvim djetetom se ne bi usudila rađati neasistirano nikada. S drugim nisam bila sigurna u svoje tijelo jer sam prvo put rodila pod dripom, bez da sam iskusila ijedan svoj trud. Nisam znala što znači kad sve ide prirodno. Uz to ostao mi je komadić posteljice...
Sad kad sam u drugom porodu upoznala svoje tijelo, svoje trudove moram iskreno priznati usudila bi se rađati treći put bez pomoći.
99 % drugog poroda sam izgurala sama, onaj 1% su me okrenule na leđa i tako mi jako otežale stvar. Uz to ono deranje i navijanje tipa "tiskaj, tiskaj" je stvarno nešto bez čega bi preživjela.

Naravno, kad bi trudnoća bila ok kao prve dvije i beba u finom stavu glavicom. Ne bi se usudila rađati bebu na zadak.

No, ne bi imala podršku MM, moje mame ili bilo koje druge meni bliske osobe pa ne vidim mogućnost da bi to mogla i ostvariti. A i treća beba je nažalost samo u mojim mislima.

...

Mene zanima kako bi ja riješila to podvezivanje i rezanje pupčane vrpce, a da mi dijete nema poslije ružni pupak.   :Laughing:  

Zabrinjava me najviše krvarenje iza poroda jer ja kao bledunjava plavuša i uz injekciju ergometrina krvarim užasno iza poroda.

----------


## sirius

> ...
> 
>  No, ne bi imala podršku MM, moje mame ili bilo koje druge meni bliske osobe pa ne vidim mogućnost da bi to mogla i ostvariti. A i treća beba je nažalost samo u mojim mislima.
> 
> Zabrinjava me najviše krvarenje iza poroda jer ja kao bledunjava plavuša i uz injekciju ergometrina krvarim užasno iza poroda.


Što se tiče podrške isto bi bilo i kod mene.Mama i muž su mi ogromni paničari ,pa bi bila prepuštena sama sebi ,što u tom trenutku ne bih mogla.
Da imam iskusnu osobu od povjerenja ili "nevidljivu"babicu onda da ... 
Mene zapravo  od samog poroda  puno više brine ono nakon poroda.
Isključivo praktični detalji podvezivanja pupkovine ,pregledavanje posteljice ,eventualno šivanje...

Što se tiče krvarenja mislim da bi tu homeopatija mogla jako pomoći,pa me to ne brine.

----------


## samaritanka

Drago mi je da su se Daphne i Marta javile, a i sada Fidji.

Porod je zapravo poput sna, možda jedino onaj loš pun ožiljaka ( psihe i tijela) ga materijalizira.

Imamo pravo sanjati dobar i nježan porod bez povreda ni nas ni bebe.

Još prije par godina nije se ni na forumu analizirao porod kao danas i sve više višerotkinja imaju jasnu ideju da bi to mogle i same.

Znači bitno je znati tehniku i koje faze poroda su makar na izgled normalne ne moraju biti normalne. 

1. Ja bi potegla baš teme za koje mislimo da trebamo imati stručnu pomoć, a to je ŠIVANJE eventualnih napuklina ili razderotina i kako s time pravilno postupati bez šivanja. Kako se ponaša rastegnuto tkivo kad se vrača na normalnu veličinu.

2. Također krvarenje (plus jače lohije kasnije) nakon poroda i upitna neophodnost ergometrina?

3. Dezinfekcija bilo koje vrste pa i pupka

4. Pregled posteljice i kako ona treba izgledati

5. Presjecanje pupčane vrpce i priprema za to, određivanje pravog momenta presjecanja

Ima tu još tema i bitno je razlikovati situaciju na klinikama i njihovim načinima održavanja čistoće na koje su primorami, te nepotrebnost istog u vlastitim kućnim uvjetima. Bitno je primjetiti birokraciju koja je u bolnicama bitna, a kod kuće nije. Bitno je primjetiti smjene primalja i doktora za razliku od nesmjenjivanja kući. Bitno je primjetiti da se u vašoj kući događa samo jedan porod , a ne 3, 6, 8 poroda istovremeno koji su vrlo vjerovatno u različitim fazama i brkanje faza od strane osoblja je moguća...Znači zanemarivši namjerno svu moguću patologiju poroda imamo hrpu tehničkih problema bolnice koji uveliko utječu na porod i za njih nema isprike..., a i bolnice su svjesne tih problema pa neke znaju i manipulirati porodom da bi doskočile lošoj tehnici, što je upitno.

(Uočivši to nešto što sam nazvala tehnički problem djelomično je u Njemačkoj sređeno primaljom koja ide s ženom na porod u bolnicu i podržava ju do kraja poroda u porodu, te ona vozi slalom u tehnici za rodilju.)

----------

e vidis to i mene zanima.. ja recimo mogu od oka ocijeniti jel posteljica cijela, al kako bit 100% siguran. (ili da si nabavim lotus birth knjigu?)

i ja sam poslije zadnjeg poroda dobila dvije injekcije ergometrina jer sam jace krvarila, ustvari kako mi je moj ginic kasnije objasnio, ni ne radi samog krvarenja, nego da mi pomogne da se maternica cim vise kontrahira i vrati u prvobitni polozaj, da ne ostane jako rastegnuta od tolikih trudnoca. bas cu pitati u apoteci jel se mogu ergotil kapi kupit na slobodno pa javim!

----------


## samaritanka

http://www.amazon.de/Unassisted-Chil...410947-8963768

Mislim da je knjiga od pomoci....na engleskom je

Za knjigu Lothus birth ne znam...da li se i u njoj govori o PBTP? Vidim da je na talijanskom...

----------


## samaritanka

Ovih 6 recenzija na enegleskom i njemackom isto nije lose za procitati:

 Ein Buch das jede Frau lesen sollte!, 10. Dez. 2001
Rezensentin/Rezensent: Rezensentin/Rezensent
Das unglaublichste Buch zum Thema Geburt, das ich je gelesen habe! 
Laura Shanley hat mit diesem Buch eine Revolution eingeleitet - wer spricht hierzulande schon jemals von natürlicher, selbstbestimmter und lustvoller Geburt? Und, was für uns noch revolutionärer ist - wer traut sich schon, über das Thema "Alleingeburt" - oder wie immer man "unassisted birth" übersetzen möchte - zu sprechen? 

Dieses Buch wird jeder Frau, die es liest, das Vertrauen in ihren eigenen Körper in bezug auf die Vorgänge bei der Geburt zurückgeben. 
Nur eins ist schade: daß es keine deutsche Übersetzung gibt! Aber trotzdem: Danke Laura, daß du dein Wissen weitergegeben hast! Dieses Buch hat mein Leben verändert!







   Empowers Women to Trust Their Bodies' Ability to Give Birth, 14. Januar 2000
Rezensentin/Rezensent: Jennifer Ayers-Gould "~ Spiritual Midwife ~" (Bay City, MI USA) - alle meine Rezensionen ansehen

Laura Kaplan Shanley shares her personal journey of self-discovery in this book which educates women about their bodies' natural instincts in childbirth. She shares many quotes from the books which inspired her to trust her body's ability to birth. Shanley demonstrates the role of psychology in the perception of pain. Through dream interpretation, meditation, and mental mantras, she shows the ability to gain control in situations which many may deem uncontrollable. It seems to have worked well for her, although I question if it would be suitable for all women, because of the immense energy and faith which one must exert in order to achieve what Shanley has. This book not only applies to childbirth, but also to the spiritual nature of life in general and the impact that it can have on our destiny. (this review was submitted by me previously, but my name was somehow removed, so I am resubmitting it...thanks!)



   Top Notch, Informative and Persuasive!, 3. November 1999
Rezensentin/Rezensent: Kay Jones (Texas, USA) - alle meine Rezensionen ansehen 
Ms. Kaplan Shanley's view of birth and her experiences are put down in such a way in this book that I am compelled to read it again and again and again. The notion that birth is so much more than a means to an end, and that it is a wonderous and beautiful process in and of itself is fabulous, and enlightening. Being the mother of three and the expectant mother that I am, I am now forced to re-examine my views on birth and to change them for the better. This is a great book.... it reads smooth and fast, and stays with you. I love it, and highly recommend it!


   Commonsense approach to childbirth, 3. Oktober 1998
Rezensentin/Rezensent: Rezensentin/Rezensent
What makes this book unique is its commonsense approach to birth - and to life. The central message is that women should trust their intuition. Those who disregard their inner guidance and turn to medical professionals to handle their births often end up with dissatisfying (and sometimes disastrous) births. Just as Grantly Dick-Read's "Childbirth Without Fear" impacted her life twenty-five years ago, Shanley has the potential of making an historical impact with "Unassisted Childbirth." Readers will undoubtedly increase their confidence to have an unassisted birth, gain new insights about childbirth, and contemplate the importance of self-reliance. This book contains something for everyone interested in childbirth.



   Empowers women with trust in their bodies to give birth., 14. Oktober 1996
Rezensentin/Rezensent: Rezensentin/Rezensent
Laura Kaplan Shanley shares her personal journey of self-discovery in this book which educates women about their bodies' natural instincts in childbirth. She shares many quotes from the books which inspired her to trust her body's ability to birth. Shanley demonstrates the role of psychology in the perception of pain. Through dream interpretation, meditation, and mental mantras, she shows the ability to gain control in situations which many may deem uncontrollable. It seems to have worked well for her, although I question if it would be suitable for all women, because of the immense energy and faith which one must exert in order to achieve what Shanley has. This book not only applies to childbirth, but also to the spiritual nature of life in general and the impact that it can have on our destiny

----------


## Zorana

Cure, osjeca li ijedna od vas strah kod pomisli o neasistiranom porodu?
Kad ja razmisljam o svoja dva poroda, odvazem sve dobro i lose, prisjetim se tocno onih osjecaja koje sam prozivljavala kroz tranziciju, znam, jednostavno znam da je porod u samoci jedini stvarno "ispunjen" porod. Jedino takav porod bi bio za mene nekakav "kozmicki dogadjaj" u kojem bi mogla citavim svojim bicem osjetiti sto to znaci roditi novi zivot.
Ali, nije da bas nisam pod utjecajem odredjene kolicine straha. Pod utjecajem onoga: Sta ako? (koje se citavo vrijeme provlaci kroz usta ljudi koji se zgrazaju na ideju o neasistiranom porodu)

Zanima me razmisljate li vi o tome i ako razmisljate, kako se nosite sa tim sumnjama i strahovima?
Bas iz tog razloga sam ja napisala da bi htjela uz sebe imati jednu dobru babicu. Koja bi manje-vise bila nevidljiva. Ali, mislim da bi mi saznanje da je netko tu "za taj -sta ako- slucaj-, pomogao da se oslobodim straha.

Mislim da ja na svoj neasistirani porod ne bi gledala kao nesto sto bi se desilo kao kruna obiteljske intime. Znaci, ne bi da to bude uz prisutnost muza, djece ili bilo koga. Meni je jako vazna ta apsolutna samoca i totalna iskljucenost od ostatka svijeta.

Sto se tice prakticnih stvari, vjerovatno bi najvise zamarala oko Rhogama.  :Grin:  

Ja sam jako voljela kretati se kroz svoje porode. Tranziciju pogotovo. Tako da, sto se tice samog tijeka poroda, imam prilicnu jasnu predodzbu o tome kako bi i sta trebalo biti i kako da se pustim da me rijeka nosi.....

----------


## samaritanka

Ja danas pisem o tome jer sam valjda nasla neki mir sama sa sobom i porodom. Nije me strah, valjda zbog godina ili zbog mojeg dobrog posljednjeg poroda i godina gruntanja oko poroda.

Nije me strah!

----------


## Zorana

Samaritanka, kako si razmisljala prije prvog poroda?

Ono sto je mene natjeralo na ovakva razmisljanja je moj prvi porod. Koji je stvarno super prosao. Porod je bio bolnicki, a posto nisam imala nikakve zamjerke na rad osoblja, nije bilo komplikacija itd. skroz sam jasno mogla vidjeti i te suptilnije nedostatke.
Drugi porod mi je bio za par nijansi losiji od prvog poroda. I onda su mi se ti "suptilni" nedostaci jos vise iskristalizirali. Jer su u tolikoj mjeri utjecali na moj drugi, po bolnicki  mjerilima savrsen porod, da sam tek onda shvatila koliko su ustvari vazni.

----------

ja sam nasla knjigu lotus birth by sarah buckley kad sam trazila neku drugu njenu knjigu, ona je na engleskom.


zorana, nije me strah, vjerujem u sebe i svoje tijelo

----------


## marta

presjecanje pupkovine mozemo slobodno izostaviti s liste, jer ne postoji niti jedan fizioloski razlog zbog kojeg bi se ona MORALA podvezati. 
kad pupkovina prestane pulsirati, to u principu znaci da je dijete uspostavilo disanje i krvotok. sto bi znacilo da pupkovina nece niti krvariti ako se s rezanjem priceka. 

inace se podveze par cm od pupka, pa jos jednom par cm od pupka i onda se prereze izmedju. al to fakat nije hitnoca.

sto se krvarenja tice postoje neki biljni pripravci koji se mogu smuckati u kucnoj radinosti bez problema.

----------


## marta

> inace se podveze par cm od pupka, pa jos jednom par cm od pupka i onda se prereze izmedju. al to fakat nije hitnoca.


ovo nije bas najjasnije, recimo podvezete 7-8 cm od pupka i onda opet 15 cm od pupka. sad je valjda jasnije.

----------


## samaritanka

Zorana, zbilja me nije bilo strah, ali tada isto tako nisam razmišljala da se porodim bez tuđe pomoći. Mislila sam da me porađaju drugi. Kužiš, to je bitna razlika...Danas znam da su drugi samo s dalekozorima na tribinama, a ja sam glavni akter i zato mislim da to treba podvući i ovim topikom jer smo to oduvijek mogle solo pa zašto nas danas netko manipulira da mi to više ne možemo...i uzima nam hrabrost, a nudi strah...

Ekipa koja drugačije misli, mora možda još biti...na putu...ja ih sigurno više ne mogu čekati...moram ići dalje...

Marta, pričali smo o pulsiranju na drugim topicima zato smatram i tu točku bitnom. Smatram bitnom i izgled pupka na kraju, zašto ne?

Smatram bitnom i razlikovanje faza poroda.
Smatram bitno i razlikovanje tiskanja iz vagine, a ne iz rektuma.

Smatram bitnim poznavanje poroda u srž na jednom mjestu, baš onog normalnog bez patologije.

Smatram bitnim i patologiju koja se može izroditi tokom poroda i njeno poznavanje, ali ne matram bitnim da se na to nadoveze diskusija o tome kako baš zbog toga nisam sposobna za PBTP.

----------


## marta

Doista mislim da izgled pupka ne ovisi puno o manipulaciju pupkovine nakon porodjaja, uvjerite me u suprotno ako imate kakve dobre argumente. Inace rezanje pupkkovine je JEDINI nacin, JEDINA stvar koja se radi na cijeloj planeti a sve u svrhu toga da se zeni uzma dijete, da se majka i novorodjence razdvoje, da se umanji moc i snaga zene koja daje zivot. Generalno gledano prerano rezanje pupkovine je najcesci razlog pretjeranom krvarenju majke. Zato odbijam tom rezanju pridavati paznju.   :Razz:   Skuhas ostre skare 10 minuta, zatim ih izvadis iz vode po mogucnosti necim sto se isto skuhalo i zamotas u sterilnu gazu. I onda tim skarama prerezes pupkovinu nakon sto je porodjaj posteljice zavrsio. 

Inace, nekako mi se cini da bi trebalo reci sta je uvjet za hitni odlazak u bolnicu da to poglavlje price unaprijed rijesimo. Ovdje necu navoditi nikakve dijagnosticke postupke koji se eventualno mogu provesti u bolnici nego samo ono sto se moze vidjeti/osjetiti/provjeriti doma.

1. poprecni polozaj je definitivni razlog za carski. tu nema mjesta uopce razmisljanju o vaginalcu a kamoli o np. znaci trudovi + poprecni polozaj = trk u bolnicu.

2. prolaps pupkovine je situacija koja se javlja jako rijetko, uglavnom, pukne vodenjak i kroz rodnicu izviri pupkovina. u tom slucaju dijete nema dotok kisika i svaka minuta je vazna. ne znam kakvi su uopce ishodi, ali znam da se rodilja treba transportirati u bolnicu u polozaju ramena-koljena, znaci cetveronoske na pod, obraz na pod, guzu sto vise gore da bi pritisak glavice ili guze na pupkovinu bio sto manji. cesce se dogadja kod zadaka, ali nije statisticki znacajno.

3. abrupcija posteljice je situaciju koju mozete ili ne morate prepoznati a moze imati kobne posljedice kao i prethodna. to je odvajanje (potpuno ili djelomicno) posteljice prije poroda koji se manifestira jakom iznenadnom boli koja obicno potraje duze vrijeme. ta bol se ne moze povezati s trudovima. 

4. preeklampsija/eklampsija najcesce se manifestira visokim krvnim tlakom, pojavom bjelancevina u mokraci (to mozete i doma kontrolirati onim trakicama), a cudna bol u stomaku (u predjelu zeluca) ili neobicna glavobolja mogu takodjer ukazivati na to.

5. iznenadno bezbolno krvarenje na kraju trudnoce moze ukazivati na placentu previu. trudnica moze krvariti pa prestati pa opet krvariti. ovo nije po zivot opasna situacija ali kod takvog krvarenja na kraju trudnoce treba provjeriti poziciju placente (uvz-om) jer prava placenta previa zahtjeva carski.

Uvijek je vazno trudnicu/rodilju dobro utopliti.

----------


## TinnaZ

meni su ovo prestručne stvari, da bi ih prepustila sama sebi. Svakako bih voljela imati uz sebe osobu sa iskustvom u prepoznavanju tih situacija.
Ali da bih ostala do zadnjeg trena doma, to bi sigurno; opet se i u toj situaciji može dogoditi neka komplikacija.
Ali ne znam zašto mi se nakon svakog poroda čini da sam definitivno prerano otišla u bolnicu, i da je za većinu ružnih stvari kroz koje sam prošla - kriv upravo taj rani odlazak u bolnicu.

----------


## marta

nema tu nist prestrucno. ako ti je beba poprecno i dobijes trudove, ili ti pukne vodenjak trebas otici u bolnicu. tocnije na carski. nema u ovom nista strucno.

----------


## TinnaZ

kak da znam da mi je beba poprečno, ako mi ginić zadnji mjesec nije napravio uzv

----------


## TinnaZ

marta, prvi puta čujem da puknuće vodenjaka ima veze sa carskim.

----------


## marta

Ako dobijes trudove ili ti pukne vodenjak a nosis dijete poprecno onda puknuce ima veze sa carskim. Eto, nadam se da je sad forma recenice takva da je svima sve jasno.

A poprecna beba ko i beba u zatku se moze napipati rukom. A ako zelis biti sigurna uvijek mozes otici na taj uvz na kraju trudnoce.

----------

e a mene zanima sto uciniti sa bebom ako dobije zuticu..ma ustvari to znam, puno svijetlosti i dojenja...al me zanima zasto se klinci nose pod onu fotolampu u rodilistu? i kao se novorodjenacka zutica "lijecila" pred recimo 29 godina kad sam se ja rodila?
bas sam si malo razmislajla o tome.. npr. kad sam rodila ines, bio je utorak rano ujutro, vec to popodne se suskalo o nekoj epidemiji u bolnici, na svim katovima, i u srijedu smo vec isle kuci. dakle bila sam u rodilistu 24 sata. kuci je patronazna primjetila da je malo zuta(ali i ja prije nje) i rekla da je samo cim vise suncam(bilo je proljece) i dojim...
cemu onda ta lampa? ili je to jos jedan trik da se bebe odvoje od mame?


sta uraditi i sa posteljicom nakon poroda? ako imas vrt, ok mozes ju zakopati u vrt i posaditi stablo, al sta ako si u gradu i vrta nemas? bas ju i ne mogu drzati u frizideru?

----------


## samaritanka

http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/

Samo da ubacim.

----------


## marta

ko kaze da ju ne mozes drzati u frizideru?   :? 
mislim, ljudi ju drze u frizeru. znam ja neke. takve.  :Razz:  

lampa je dvojbena. u slucaju neke uznapredovale intenzivne zutice vjerojatno je bolje staviti dijete par sati pod lampu nego par sati na sunce, ali ja mislim da tome mozda i nije mjesto ovdje, jer ako ti je djetetu lose, naravno da ces ici doktoru. novorodjenacka zutica zapravo nema puno veze s neasistiranim porodjajem. 

zaboravila sam reci, imam knjigu Home birth a practical guide od Nicky Wesson, pa kad procitam, napisat cu koju rijec. takodjer imam i Unassisted homebirth - an act of love, nju sam vec procitala odavno, samo bih trebala malo obnoviti.

----------


## marta

> http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/
> 
> Samo da ubacim.


preporucam njihov forum.

----------


## Fidji

> sta uraditi i sa posteljicom nakon poroda? ako imas vrt, ok mozes ju zakopati u vrt i posaditi stablo, al sta ako si u gradu i vrta nemas? bas ju i ne mogu drzati u frizideru?


Ak nisi sentimentalna hitiš ju u smeće. Nije to toksični otpad.
A možda možeš i u tegli nešto posaditi na nju. Fikus možda ili filadendron?  :Laughing:  


Ja bi se vratila na pitanje straha.

Ja se nisam bojala poroda ni prvi niti drugi put.
Nisam se apsolutno bojala da bi nešto moglo poći po zlu.
Nisam se bojala da bi mogla ići na carski.
Na oba poroda sam bila neobično smirena. (Dobro, malo sam se bojala epiziotomije, ali to je opravdano.)

Mislim da je to prvi preduvjet da bi se bilo tko odlučio na porod bez pomoći.

Tinna, ja sam bolesno znatiželjna i sigurno bi zadnji tjedan išla na pregled da provjerim stanje. Pristala bi i na amnioskopiju kad bolje razmislim. Ne jer se bojim da bi plodna voda bila loša, već isto iz neke lude znatiželje. Ja sam drugi put 3 dana nakon termina išla na pregled u bolnicu i potpisala da idem doma na vlastitu odgovornost jer nisam imala trudove, a bila sam otvorena 6 cm. Naravno da sam prošla kuru zastrašivanja kako ću roditi u autu. 
A to saznanje da sam otvorena 6 cm mi je baš bilo ohrabrujuće.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Za knjigu Lothus birth ne znam...da li se i u njoj govori o PBTP?



http://www.pregnancy.com.au/lotus_bi..._our_times.htm
clanak o lotos rodjenju (pupcana vrpca se ne reze, nego se pusti da se sama odvoji) dr. Sarah Buckley

Shivam Rachanam "Lotus birth"
http://www.birthinternational.com/pr...ook/bk663.html

http://www.birthspirit.co.nz/Shop/Books/LotusBirth.php

dr. Sarah Buckley je svoje troje od cetvero djece rodila BTP, mislim da je svo troje isto imalo lotos rodjenje (ili hrvatski, lopoc rodjenje   :Smile:  )

Praksa je zanimljiva zato jer rusi mit o neophodnosti, esencijalnosti itd... rezanja, osobito brzog rezanja pupkovine. 
Dakle, nije da se nekome preporucuje, nego je edukativna i za one kojima nije privlacna za ucinit.
Tantricima, sektasicama i slicnima je zanimljiva i zbog drugih stvari.

PBTP je zanimljivo opisan u knjizi dr. Sarah Bucklay "Gentle Birth, Gentle Mothering".
Ona je australski GP (obiteljski lijecnik), muz joj je isto neki lijecnik, ne znam je li obiteljski ili neki drugi. Dakle, spadaju u samaritankin PBTP, iako se moze primijetiti da mozda nije i medicinski neasistirani porod (jer u VB, na primjer, svaki porod kojem prisustvuje lijecnik bilo koje vrste je medicinski asistiran; ovo je definitivno vrijedilo prije nekih godina, mozda su to sada i promijenili...)

----------


## Saradadevii

> sta uraditi i sa posteljicom nakon poroda?


zakopati u vrtu, sumarku, obliznjem parku   :Grin:   (duboko, osobito ako ima mesozderskih zivotinja u blizini)

zakopati u tegli za cvijece (malo veceg promijera), posaditi vocku ili nesto slicno, trajnije; moze stajati na terasi, balkonu, pred vratima stana...

pojesti je. Neki kazu da ima puno toksina, a neki kazu da ima i puno dobrih  stvari, osobito onima koje su sklone depresiji.
Rade pastetu ili sjeckaju na komadice.

ponuditi je kucnom ljubimcu

steta ju je baciti, a i nije ekologicno ni u duhu recikliranja   :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Fidji mislim da strah dolazi iz nametnutog osjecaja da se zene vise ne mogu poroditi same. Ocekujes non-stop nesto lose. Lose vijesti vladaju svijetom jer u novinarstvu vrijedi da dobre vijesti nitko ne cita. To ti je kao kad gledas stalno krimi filmove pa cekas non-stop da se nesto lose dogodi, pa se na kraju i dogodi. Stariji ljudi čekaju apokalipsu, a mlađi trče dalje i uz loše vijesti.
Strah dolazi i iz odgovornosti. Odgovornost je danas najbitnija u svemu. U šumi odgovornosti svatko pokriva svoj stav i svoju odgovornost. Odgovornost je danas sve sto imas, to je paravan, mudrost, odraslost, zrelost, obaveza, pojam odgovornosti je rastezljiv i primjenjiv kao gumilastika. Ma kud god okrenes javi se odgovornost, tvoja , moja, tuđa, lječnikova, primaljina. Zašto bi lječnikova ili primaljina odgovornost za moj porod trebala biti veča od moje koja se porađam? Zašto ja ne smijem preuzeti odgovornost za moj porod nego moram imati kontrolora da on vidi da li ja to dobro radim jer je medicina preuzela odgovornost?

Garancije nema za ništa u porodu kao ni u trudnoći.

Strah se smanjuje iskustvom, znanjem i tradicijom, porodom kao srećom, a ne kao tugom, porodom kao svakodnevnicom, a ne egzotikom makar bi po svojoj čudesnosti to i mogao biti.

----------


## mama courage

> sta uraditi i sa posteljicom nakon poroda?


napravish ukusne lazanje od placente. vidi link

----------


## Saradadevii

nadodala bih, strah se smanjuje i suocavanjem sa strahom.

Strah je sklonost uma, uvjek ga je bilo i bit ce, ali jedno je kada covjek kontrolira strah, a drugo je kada strah kontrolira/vodi covjeka.

Nasa kultura (koja nije po tom pitanju iznimna, samo je iznjedrila nove, efikasnije nacine kontrole strahom, npr. masovni mediji, standardizacije) je prepravljena pristupima koje se temelje u strahu, podrzavaju i generiraju nove strahove i zaradjuju (u obliku novca, slave, moci itd...) na njima.
Meni je strah i strepnje u trudnoci, porodu,nakon poroda jedan segment strahovlade strahova u drugim vidovima zivota.
Ako se suocavas s njima na tim drugim razinama, lakse se suociti s njima pri porodu.

----------


## marta

Strah se moze smanjiti vizualizacijama. Ima ih prilicno u knjizi prilicno glupavog naziva, koji se meni nikako ne svidja jer mi nekako pokazuje temeljno nerazumijevanje stvari, Mind over labor. Ali vizualizacije su skroz ok,  jer koliko mogu izanalizirati stvar koju je dosta tesko analizirati, sluze za smanjivanje razine adrenalina sto je u porodu uvijek dobro.

Stavno je malo cudna ta knjiga. Napisana je na skroz izvrnutim temeljima iz perspektive nekoga tko zeli preuzeti kontrolu nad porodjajem (ko da se to moze) ali savjeti koje nudi zapravo djeluju skroz u drugom pravcu.

----------


## Zorana

Marta, jel mislis na strah od samog poroda ili na strah od loseg ishoda?

----------


## marta

I jedno i drugo. 
Ideja tih vizualizacija je da zamislis do u detalje svoj idealni porodjaj. I kad te spuca strah, lijepo odvrtis taj film.

----------


## Zorana

E al kako napraviti razliku izmedju straha koji te spuca i eventualnog straha kao posljedice osjecaja da nesto stvarno ne stima?
Da budem iskrena, ja na porodima nisam nikad osjecala strah. Ali ga osjecam npr. kad se govori o tome, osjecala sam strah prije poroda. Na porodu nikada. Pogotovo ne u tranziciji. 
Ali, ono od cega sam imala stvarnu, i fizicku i psihicku bol je taj osjecaj da te netko promatra. E, od tog osjecaja mi nema nista gore. 

Cure, jel bi vi rodile skroz same ili u prisustvu nekoga od obitelji? (djece, muza, whatever)

----------


## marta

Zorana to su stvarno razlicite stvari. Osjecaj da nesto nije u redu je drugaciji od tog straha. Osim toga vjerujem da nikakva meditacija/vizualizacija ne moze ukloniti osjecaj da nesto nije u redu, jer ce se taj osjecaj nastaviti. A strah ce se smanjiti ako nije utemeljen.

----------


## Zorana

Znam da se ti osjecaji drugacije "osjete" kod poroda nego npr. dok sada mislim o njima. Valjda zato sto mi je na porodu mozak totalno iskljucen.  :Grin:  Pa onda svaki vanjski utjecaj koji ga na porodu potice na rad smatram kao nepovoljan.

----------


## marta

naravno da je nepovoljan. ali ove vizualizacije su slozene tako da se divljajuci mozak koji brije o raznim mogucnostima lijepo smiri i zaspe   :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

> meni su ovo prestručne stvari, da bi ih prepustila sama sebi. Svakako bih voljela imati uz sebe osobu sa iskustvom u prepoznavanju tih situacija.
> Ali da bih ostala do zadnjeg trena doma, to bi sigurno; opet se i u toj situaciji može dogoditi neka komplikacija.
> Ali ne znam zašto mi se nakon svakog poroda čini da sam definitivno prerano otišla u bolnicu, i da je za većinu ružnih stvari kroz koje sam prošla - kriv upravo taj rani odlazak u bolnicu.


 ja s ovim pitanjem nisam mislila na strah, nego na racionalno razmišljanje kako prepoznati da nešto ne štima. Ustvari, čak niti to nisam mislila, nego kako znati što tada učiniti.
Niti prije prvoga, niti prije ili u toku drugoga porod nisam osjećala nikakav strah, uopće mi se nisu vrzmale ideje o carskom, velikoj bebi, nekoj boli koju ja ne bih mogla izdržati, ništa. Vodila me neka luda ideja da smo stvoreni da rađamo, a onda se valjda priroda pobrinula kako da to i obavimo.
Prije drugog poroda, međutim, imala sam veliki strah od nepotrebnih intervenicja, točnije od intervencija koje bi se mogle događati mimo moje kontrole, odnosno moje privole.

Na sve kontrole sam išla, međutim netko je propustio napraviti zadnji uzv u kojem bi se utvrdila veličina bebe. Ok, to možda nije bilo bitno (sa stajališta mojeg ginekologa), jer ako rađam u bolnici, i ako ja to ne budem mogla, riješiti će se problem već nekako. Ustvari, da mi je rekao, možda bi samo pogoršao situaciju: prvo zbog mojeg straha, a onda i straha osoblja kojeg sam osjetila kada su shvatili kako velika beba se rađa (a što bi tek bilo da su znali unaprijed). Kad ono - bio po mojoj ocjeni sasvim lijep porod.

No, kako bi neka žena, koja nema prethodno godine edukacije, bilo teoretske na bilo koji način, ili praktične - kako bi mogla znati što učiniti kad izađe glavica, a ostatak tijela ne. Skoro sam pa sigurna da ne bih rađala u ležećem položaju na leđima, vrlo vjerojatno bi to bilo neki četvoronoški, ili klečeći položaj, možda i na boku; to su sve položaji koji se smatraju da rješavaju problem zapelih ramena. Ali pretpostavimo da bih ipak iz nekog razloga ostala ležeći na boku. I dogodi se zastoj ramena, a ja ne znam što treba učiniti.

Kad malo pokušam dokučiti svoje misli; nešto mi govori da bih se vjerojatno pokušala podignuti. Ali što ako ne bih.

Većina vas sa ovog topca ima teoretsko znanje skupljano godinama, neke od vas i praktično kroz prisustvovanje u nekom svojstvu raznim porodima. Ali većina nas koje imamo neupitnu vjeru u svoje tijelo, ipak nemamo nikakvo teoretsko znanje.

----------


## ivanche

Ja se ne bih usudila tako nešto, jer je J imao dvaput pupčanu vrpcu oko vrata, a par dana ranije smo bili na uzv i sve je bilo ok. Da sam slučajno doma rodila on bi se ugušio jer sam očekivala da je sve ok. Uopće mi nije bilo na kraj pameti da bi mu se to moglo dogoditi. Al potpisujem da treba u bolnicu čim kasnije. Nama je to bilo super iskustvo, a i prošli smo bez ikakvih intervencija sve dok nije izašao.

----------


## samaritanka

Mislim da MNOGI problemi nastaju iz razloga što je porod zbog prevelike materijalizacije nastale iz predostrožnosti, odgovornosti i ostalih pokušaja za preveniranjem, ubrzavanjem, planiranjem, ....izgubio na svojoj čarobnosti, magičnosti...
Možda ako mu to pokušamo vratiti u okrilju doma svoga porod opet vrati tu svoju magičnost koja nas štiti od svih nesreća i žena opet postane majstor iz svoje nutrine bez prevelikih godina učenja.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Mislim da MNOGI problemi nastaju iz razloga što je porod zbog prevelike materijalizacije nastale iz predostrožnosti, odgovornosti i ostalih pokušaja za preveniranjem, ubrzavanjem, planiranjem, ....izgubio na svojoj čarobnosti, magičnosti...
> Možda ako mu to pokušamo vratiti u okrilju doma svoga porod opet vrati tu svoju magičnost koja nas štiti od svih nesreća i žena opet postane majstor iz svoje nutrine bez prevelikih godina učenja.


  :Kiss:  
ali kako do toga doći, moraš imati općenito takav stav i takav način svakodnevnog življenja, jer ovim našim živtom samo što ne idemo pitati stručnjaka da li smijemo popiti čašu vode (u porodu čak i doslovno ovo vrijedi, i da nije tragično bilo bi smiješno).

----------


## samaritanka

Magičnost ili čarobost ili spiritualitet u svakodnevnici daje svakodnevnim stvarima ljepotu i privlačnost i IZVEDIVOST zašto to ne bi bilo i kod poroda. 
To nas čini jačim, samouvjerenijim, hrabrim, voljenim jer zračimo. Mi smo u porodu izvor produžetka života i centar energije, a materijaliziraju nas nosaća djeteta.
Uslijed učenja pojedinosti o porodu, a prvenstveno patologije koja može nastupiti zaboravili su nas učiti o svjetlim momentima poroda, blaženstva između trudova koji ti daju energiju za izdržiš do kraja. Tok poroda koji misli i na majku i na dijete podjednako. stanja omamljenosti koja ti isključuju racijo da bi čula unutarnji jezik koji te vodi dalje kroz porod, koji ti daje snagu i čini da svi starhovi nestanu...O tim se momentima malo priča...jer nisu materijalni...

----------


## sundrops

samaritanka,hvala ti na zapocinjanju ove teme.

u zadnje vrijeme,potaknuta iscitavanjem knjiga o porodjaju ali i razmisljanjima o narednoj trudnoci,se nocima uljujkujem u san zamisljajuci svoj  iduci porod.sanjarim kako u noci ,u vlastitoj kupaonici ,sama prolazim kroz porod.prekrasno mi je o tomu misliti jer uvijek se osjecam toplo,sigurno i zasticeno i znam da sve sto se odvija i sto ce se zbiti je u redu.sinoc sam cak i odlucila kako cu posteljicu,kada se odvoji od djeteta poloziti u vrt te na nju posaditi mladicu breze.To drvo sam gledala citavu svoju mladost na obliznjem brezuljku,kako sjaji dok joj je vjetar u granama.

prvi porod mi je bio putem carskog reza i tesko mi je jos uvijek zbog toga.stovise,mislim da cu citavog zivota se sjecati toga kao situacije u kojoj sam si dopustila biti bespomocna.bila sam prihvatila tu operaciju kao potrebitu,jer u tom vremenu nisam imala znanja koja sada imam i gledajuci na sebe u to doba,divim se kako sam mirna i sigurna prosla kroza sve to.
sjecam se kako sam nakon operacije,lezeci nepokretna u sok sobi gledala u sat i brojala sekunde kada cu moci poci na intenzivnu i biti sa svojim djetetom.
sjecam se kako sam plakala  i stidila se svojih suza dok su druge majke kraj mene dobivale svoju djecu na podoj,a ja sam iscekavala kada cu ja biti u mogucnosti primiti svoje dijete i uciti se dojenju.nisam nikada u zivotu toliko patila kao tada,dok sam nepokretna lezala nakon carskog  a moje dijete je bilo isto samo,medju nepoznatima.
ponekad ga gledam  nocu dok spavamo i osjecam veliku zalost sto sam dopustila da tako dodje na svijet ,sto sam dopustila da ga odvoje od mene,sto nije istog trena se nasao na mojim rukama i ostao ondje.
sve to me vodi da sto vise otkrijem,naucim i pripremim se da svome iducem djetetu pruzim svu njeznost i ljubav u takvom svetom dogadjaju. 
kada razmisljam o porodu bez tudje pomoci,nije me strah smrti niti boli niti toga da necu biti sposobna sama roditi svoje dijete.
ono cega se bojim kada razmisljam o porodu opcenito je da se ne osjetim iznova bespomocnom,tj da me ovaj sustav koji u bolnicama vlada takvom ne ucini.

----------


## MGrubi

sundrops , zbog prvog carskog veća je šansa da se i drugi porod završi carskim.. postoji ozbiljna mogućnost pucanja maternice na mjestu prethodnog carskog reza

----------


## samaritanka

I ŠTO SAD MGRUBI kao da ona to ne zna? ...pa ona to zna...

----------


## MGrubi

jedno je znati drugo je biti svjestan   :Embarassed:  
možda sam prebrzo čitala pa shvatila da razmišlja o porodu doma   :Embarassed:  
niti ja se ne bojim svoje smrti, ali bebine...   :Crying or Very sad:   ne znam da li bi se oporavila 
ispričavam se ako sam nekog uvrijedila

----------


## Saradadevii

"Koliko je rizik od rupture maternice u VBAC (vaginal birth after Caesarean or very courageous and beautiful)?
*Ako porod nije induciran, rizik od rupture maternice je oko 0.5 %.* Sve rupture maternice nisu nuzno dramaticne, mogu biti jako male.
Potpune rupture maternice koje ugrozavaju zivot djeteta i majke su izrazito rijetke.

Prema jednom istrazivanju, rizik od rupture maternice pri VBAC-u koji je induciran je 11 puta veci nego bez indukcije.

Za VBAC je dobro da zena ide u "trial of labour" (uz privatnost, neuznemirenost, ako porod brzo napreduje, znaci da je ok, ako ne napreduje, bolje je odmah napraviti drugi carski)

Koje su sanse da VBAC bude uspjesan? Mozemo reci da su vrlo velike.
Neka americka istrazivanja: birth centri 80% uspjesno, bolnice 60 % uspjesno)

Ako su razlog za prvi carski bili failure to progress ili cefalopelvina disproporcija, tada su sanse za uspjeh VBACa jako velike. Zasto?
Zato jer je zena bila u trudovima, razvili su se uterini receptori i sljedeci put maternica je  "prijemcljivija". "


iz mojih biljezaka s predavanja Michela Odenta o VBAC-u

----------


## Tiwi

Saadadevii  hvala ti puno za ove riječi!

Nekako u sebi osjećam odnosno znam da ću idući puta roditi normalno i prirodno. Jako mi dobro zvuči PBTP. Ja sam rodila hitnim carskim, ali stvarno mislim da mogu imati povjerenja u svoje tijelo jer sam uvjerena da smo mogli to učiniti i sami samosu nam trebali dati mira i vremena. 

Strah nisam uopće osjećala od trenutka kad sam shvatila da imam prve trudove - samo neku kao tremu, znate onaj osjećaj kad si omalo uzbuđen ali se smješiš jer znaš da se događa nešto tebi upravo predivno. Znaa sam kada su se trudovi pojačali i kada sam se zapravo počela otvarati, osjetila sam to. Znala sam kako mi beba stoji i to je potvrdio i UZV. Izuzetan mi je bio doživljaj pucanja vodenjaka, kao jedan prekrasan kontakt i suradnja mene i djeteta. 

Međutim, mislim da sam imala PBTP sigurno me ne bi ostavljali samu, zavezanu za krevet i ctg, s nekakvim cjevčicama iz kojih kapa   :Mad:   nisam tada znala što je to). Imala bih podršku, mogla bih slušati svoje tijelo i svoje dijete i činiti ono za što nas je priroda pripremila. 

U otpusnom pismu mi piše i cefalopelvina disproporcija i polyhidramnios i hypoxio fetus imminens  ali ubite me ja sam uvjerena da nisu zapravo postojali neizazvani razlozi za SC.  

Nadam se da ne smeta što upadam kao padobranac ..

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

na temu posteljice:



> bas ju i ne mogu drzati u frizideru?


e, pa, bljak ili ne- bljak, moja je još uvijek u frizeru.
na temu straha:
predlažem zdravo-seljačku logiku: strah je glavni uzročnik problema tokom poroda, dakle dobro raščistiti s tom činjenicom i onda odbaciti strah, upravo da bi se izbjeglo ono čega smo se bojali - komplikacije.
zaboraviti strah, zaboraviti sve, i usredotočiti se na ono što trebamo "obaviti", a to je nježno donijeti na svijet svoju bebu.
strah remeti trudove, strah samo odmaže, beskoristan je, zaboraviti strah. opustiti se i s povjerenjem prepustiti svom tijelu da odradi što treba.
ne leže mi (premda nisam detaljno upoznata s tim) metode poput hipnobirthinga, mislim da treba biti s bebom, osjećati svoje tijelo i slijediti njegove impulse.

----------

> na temu posteljice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				bas ju i ne mogu drzati u frizideru?
> 			
> 		
> ...



meni osobno je malo bljak(mozda meni ni ne bi bilo toliko koliko je recimo mom muzu...
a sad dva pitanja: kada si ti rodila? i sta namjeravas napraviti s tom posteljicom? - stvarno me zanima, ne provociram

----------


## marta

puhovi, super je da si dosla   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Puhovi, kad si ti rodila i zašto si se odlučila na porod kod kuće ?

----------


## Fidji

Puhica, daj curama link na svoju priču s poroda, mrak je.

----------

fidji, ako si je citala onda i ti znas gdje je... daj link

----------


## Fidji

Upravo sam skužila da sam nekaj pomotala, sori.   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

nema priče s poroda; ima, na rate, o mom porodu na topicu o neasistiranom petre b. i na nekim drugima, mislim o tiskanju u porodu i još negdje. ak vam se da pročitajte, počinje pod "gost" koji preporučuje sajt laure shanley, nastavlja se pod nickom "gost koji preporučuje čitanje odenta", a zatim pod puhovima, tamo negdje u prvom nastavku nakon što su počeli pljuvati po petri b. proglašavajući je ludom itd.
otkad znam za sebe užasavam se poroda u bolnici, pri čemu me je uvijek najviše revoltiralo otimanje novorođene djece. prvi porod bio je davno u nizozemskoj s babicom, drugi ovdje u hrvatskoj bez asistencije ima tome šest mjeseci i koji dan.
odluka je pala nakon što su, jedna po jedna, otpale sve ostale alternativne mogućnosti. porod na hrvatski način nije dolazio u obzir ni pod razno.
u odluci mi je kao ohrabrenje pomogao sajt "bornfree!" i iskustva drugih koji su učinili isto ovdje u zagrebu - erdelje i drugi.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

evo da vam olakšam, ako vam se da čitati, ovo su moji prvi postovi i ujedno jedini na prvom nastavku:

izgleda da je ova diskusija zamrla prije nekoliko dana, ali kako sam slučajno naletjela, po prvi put, na ovaj forum (zainteresirana petrinom pričom), željela bih ipak komentirati. totalno podržavam neasistirani porod kod kuće bio on u tunguziji, nizozemskoj (inače, ni u nizozemskoj ne dolaze po vas helikopterom ako se nešto zakomplicira, a porodi se odvijaju i u malim selima, pa i tamo se može desiti nešto nepredviđeno, poput prometnog kolapsa, tako da ljudi ne trebaju imati tolike iluzije da je u nekim drugim zemljama baš sve savršeno. uostalom, jedino bog vam može garantirati siguran porod i nitko, nitko drugi...), ili hrvatskoj, jer sam iskusila oboje - porod s babicom (u nizozemskoj, kad smo već kod toga) i sada - nedavno - kod kuće u hrvatskoj bez ikakve "pomoći". da, pod navodnicima, jer moje je iskustvo takvo, da osjećam da je ta pomoć pri porodu uvijek pod navodnicima. Suprug je bio prisutan, ali nije sudjelovao u samom porodu, nego je "samo" obavljao pomoćne poslove (naravno da je njegova pomoć bila neprocjenjiva, ali ne pri samom porodu). uspoređujući jedno i drugo iskustvo apsolutno dajem prednost ovom drugom! mislim da nikad neću prestati sama sebi zahvaljivati na toj odluci. Čak i porod s babicom, koja je bila 100% voljna udovoljiti svim našim željama, ipak nije bio prirodan, jer se cijeli proces poremetio čim me je ona pregledala i iako je bio: brz, lagan, bez ikakvih komplikacija itd. ipak je moj osjećaj na kraju bio kao da mi je netko nešto ukrao. osim toga, to "normalno" i "bez komplikacija" još uvijek ne znači da babica nije napravila nekoliko kardinalnih grešaka i da moje dijete nije imalo traumatičan porod! ljudi, molim vas, molim vas, čitajte knijgu michela odenta preporod rađanja tisuću puta ako treba, a zatim tešite po siteu laure shanley, dok vam ne sjedne i dok ne uvjerite sami sebe da da, zaista, žena i njen iskonski instinkt rađaju, a ne nikakvi pomagači. a ako neki muškarac osjeti potrebu komentirati nešto u stilu "pa odent je porađao žene u svojoj klinici" ili neki sličan biser koji bi njima slatkićima pametnima bio u stilu, unaprijed mu odgovaram: stari, nemaš POJMA o čemu pričaš! pusti ŽENE da rađaju, a ti lijepo gledaj sa strane i...kužimo se, zar ne?
gostkojispominječitanjeod
Gost







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

enta - nemam se namjere prepucavati. apsolutno stojim iza onog što sam napisala, a porod u bolnici na hr način za mene nikad nije bio opcija. slučajno je ispalo da sam u prvoj trudnoći bila u nizozemskoj i na svoju veliku radost otkrila da imaju sistem kakav imaju. dvojila sam između odlaska na leboyerovu kliniku (v. frederick leboyer: rođenje bez nasilja) i poroda kod kuće, te se odlučila za potonje. drugi porod je bio "neasistirani" u hr i za mene na svaki način bolje iskustvo od prvog. daleko od toga da sam jedina u hrvatskoj, upoznala sam poprilično ljudi koji su učinili isto. što se tiče pravno - birokratskih problema, nisam ih imala, sve je prošlo relativno glatko. kako sam se na to odlučila? pa, veći dio trudnoće mi je bio zagorčan upravo neizvjesnošću i razmišljanjem gdje i kako? postojna, austrija? prvi porod mi je bio brz, dakle morala bih čučati negdje sama dva - tri tjedna i čekati da se porodim. muž ne bi mogao čučati sa mnom pa vjerojatno ne bi ni prisustvovao porodu, koliko bi to čučanje u hotelu i bolnica samo koštalo? rijeka? isti problem. pokušavala sam naći babicu - nije mi uspjelo. i tako sam, inspirirana laurom shanley, odlučila roditi doma sama (s mužem). naravno da smo se temeljito psihički pripremili, naoružali informacijama, a nije nebitno niti to da ja ODUVIJEK po svojoj prirodi imam vrlo snažno povjerenje u svoje tijelo i zdravlje i NIKAD ne podliježem panici. Nisam se bojala tokom prvog poroda, a ovaj puta još manje. to su vrlo bitni elementi, jer ako žena nije potpuno sigurna da želi roditi na takav način i ako nije sigurna u sebe, ili ako ulijeće u tako nešto nepripremljena, to bi, pretpostavljam, moglo utjecati i na sam porod (čitati odenta, hormonska ravnoteža, strah-adrenalin itd.) JA osjećam u sebi taj instinkt, tu životinjsku snagu, ali to sam ja. svatko mora učiniti onako kako osjeća, a ako osjeća da to za nju nije prava stvar, mora ipak shvatiti da postoje osobe za koje je to ono pravo i najbolje. ja osobno mislim da bi mnoge žene bez problema rađale doma da je takva ustaljena praksa, jer pritisak okoline je nešto čemu se jako teško oduprijeti. itekako sam ga osjećala, pa makar samo i u obliku nekakve kolektivne svijesti (naravno, budući da sam staria lisica premazana svim mastima, ni u ludilu nisam nikome pričala o svojim namjerama. iz istog razloga sigurno nećete moju priču čitati na ovom forumu pod imenom i prezimenom, ali ću je objaviti - čim stignem - na bornfree! stranicama.) aha, još nešto - stalno se provlači nekakav epitet o "romantičnom" neasistiranom porodu. pobogu, kakva romantika? nije motiv nikakva romantika, nego želja da se zaštite majka i dijete, da im se omogući brz oporavak, a za dijete je iskustvo poroda nešto što utječe na cijeli daljnji život i uvijek ostaje u podsvijesti! intervencije tijekom poroda psihički određuju dijete za cijeli život, čak u tolikoj mjeri da bebe čiji je porod bio nasilan kasnije u životu imaju sklonost samoubojstvu, one čije su majke bile medikalizirane drogi itd. odvajanje novorođenčeta i majke je bez pretjerivanja valjda najgore nasilje koje postoji i koje čini svijet takvim kakav je danas. je li vam, cure, koje ste rodile u bolnici, ikada bilo teško brinuti se za bebu, jeste li se ikada osjećale nemoćne i nedorasle - volite, naravno svoju bebu, ali morate se NAPREZATI da se brinete za nju? zamislite kako bi vam bilo da su vam dopustili da u miru razvijete onu snažnu vezu koja se razvija samo tokom perioda neposredno nakon poroda. zamislite kako je to biti u potpunom suglasju s bebom - brinuti se za nju bez napora, nositi ju jer vama treba njen zagrljaj isto koliko i njoj vaš. meni je prvi porod bio prekrasan u usporedbi s bolničkim, ali ovaj neasistirani je bio potpuno prirodan i tek tu imam taj osjećaj koji sam vam opisala. neću više, jer sigurno će se naći netko tko će popljuvati sve ovo što sam rekla, a to je na koncu moje i samo moje najintimnije iskustvo... 

evo još dva s drugog nastavka...

hej, cure, mimoilaze nam se bioritmovi. nikako da vas dočekam. meni je ova tema još uvijek vruća, valjda zato što me se tiče osobno. ova zadnja gošća je pogodila bit problema rekavši da bi i takvim rodiljama trebalo omogućiti skrb! napokon! skidam kapu i klanjam se do zemlje! u mom slučaju, nitko sretniji od mene da sam mogla imati pomoć u svom domu, ali onakvu i onoliku kakvu ja sama želim. npr. ne bih htjela pomoć u vidu strane i emocionalno neutralne osobe pri samom porodu, jer me prisustvo takve osobe INHIBIRA. ne bih se mogla u takvom okruženju opustiti kao što sam mogla sama, ili da budem doslovna, dahtati, cviliti, orgazmički stenjati itd, ukratko, slijediti svoje prirodne impulse. što ja znam, valjda sam stidljiva. bilo mi je malo bed čak i pred mužem. ako se netko ovome čudi, onda, još jednom, ta opuštenost i neinhibiranost su KLJUČNE za sam proses trudova i poroda. isto tako, što će mi gore navedena osoba da prihvati moju bebu pri izlasku iz porođajnog kanala? ja sam je sama prihvatila i to je nešto što nikad neću zaboraviti i ne bih mijenjala ni za što na svijetu. porod na ovakav način je neopisivo obogaćujuće iskustvo, a ne, poput bolničkog, trauma koju treba potisnuti i što prije zaboraviti. s druge strane, itekako bi mi dobro došlo da sam imala nekog da me nakon poroda pregleda, eventualno zašije, pregleda posteljicu. rezanje pupkovine nije zaista nikakav kunst i to može svaki muž, ako baš ne pada u nesvijest čim vidi krv. inače, da postoji negdje onakva klinika kakvu je nekad u pithiviersu imao dr. odent, nikog sretnijeg od mene! ali tako nešto u hrvatskoj... možda za tisuću godina! ili možda da zasučemo rukave i prisilimo dinosaure da izumru, istjeramo ih metlom, što ja znam. nemamo čak ni studij za babice, a kamo li nekakav studij medicine koji bi, kao što gore jedan gost navodi, učio doktore holističkijem načinu razmišljanja koji bi uzimao u obzir i utjecaj psihe na fiziološke procese? da li se holistički način razmišljanja uopće može naučiti? da li to netko od njih konfekcijskih doktora uopće želi? tja, onda bi morali u svoj posao unijeti cijelu svoju dušu i srce, a ne raditi ga kao da cijepaju drva. što se tiče rizika, ne smatram da sam svoje dijete izložila riziku, prije odlazak u bolnicu smatram visokorizičnim. lako je reći - treba pokazati zube i zahtijevati. prije bi se desilo da bi neprijateljsko okruženje koje rodilju tretira kao debila koji nikako ne može ništa znati ili osjećati poremetilo proces poroda, pa bi došlo do nekih problema (v. priču s poroda pismo doktorici k), pa bi onda oni "priskočili" u pomoć sa svojim dripovima, forcepsima, sjedanjem na trbuh i još bi bili ponosni i dobili još jednu potvrdu kako se ni jedna žena ne može poroditi bez njihove pomoći. porod je delikatan proces, za njega je potrebna atmosfera zaštićenosti i mira! ženi se mora omogućiti da se opusti u potpunoj sigurnosti i tada sve ide bez problema. raspravljanje, natezanje s bolničkim osobljem i stalni oprez da vam ne naprave nešto protiv vaše volje je toliko daleko od toga da se čudim kako se žene uopće uspijevaju poroditi u takvim uvjetima. to je isto kao npr. očekivati da se mačka koti dok je u isto vrijeme naganja čopor pasa. priroda je predvidjela takve situacije i u njima se trudovi poremete ili prestaju. ja recimo znam za sebe da se ne bih mogla u takvom stanju boriti, a poslije bih se osjećala silovanom, ako ne nešto još i gore.
mama courage, viš, ti si ležala na stolu i nekakvog glavonju molila da ti da injekciju, a ja sam se porodila posve sama i u svakom sam se trenutku osjećala potpuno kompetentno i sigurno, a sve je trajalo tri sata i nešto sitno. i, da, mislim da o porodu znam više od bilo kojeg muškarca, pa studirao on i sto godina. da sam osjetila da ne mogu, da se bojim, ili da nešto ne ide kako treba tokom trudova ili poroda, otišla bih naravno i ja u bolnicu. zamišljati da su doktori svemogući i da sve znaju je krajnje djetinjasto, draga. npr. moja vrla babica, koja je akademski obrazovana i stručnjakinja, a inače vrlo ugodna i susretljiva u usporedbi s našim doktorima (u nizozemskoj sam rodila prvi put), izvlačila mi je posteljicu u ležećem položaju, pri čemu mi je krenuo takav mlaz krvi da sam u pomislila - gotova sam. Izgleda nije, kao i svi oni, znala jednostavnu istinu da je to najgori mogući položaj jer onemogućava krvnim žilama da se brzo zatvore, zbog pritiska maternice na iste. nije znala, ili je naprosto postupala po nekakvom debilnom standardnom protokolu. zašto bi takav štetan protokol postojao? pa kao i svi ostali, slični. vjerojatno jer je njima tako jednostavnije i brže - prirodnim načinom posteljica može izaći odmah, a može i za jedan sat ili duže, pa kaj bi oni čekali? a ležeći porod i vađenje posteljice isto tako - pa kaj bi se oni možda sagibali. gubitak krvi? vrlo važno, uvijek se ženu može "spasiti" pomoću transfuzije, nije to neki bed. ja sam ostala u uspravnom položaju, posteljica je izašla bez ikakvog uplitanja i s zanemarivim krvarenjem. to je samo jedan detalj. 
ti si bila u situaciji da moliš tog muškog doktora, ti, cyberfeministica (trebalo bi fakat provesti jedno istraživanje o tome što navodi muškarce da izaberu tu profesiju, koji im je psihološki profil, TO bi bilo zanimljivo - koja je psihološka pozadina potrebe da se žene ponižava, da im se oduzima svako dostojanstvo, da se skalpelom zarezuju njihova spolovila i sl.) zato što te je isti pričvrstio za stol, a vjerojatno i dao drip + nasilno probušio vodenjak. to sve skupa je recept za nepodnošljivu bol. doktori su samo ljudi, mnogi od njih i nisu baš bog zna kako stručni, mnogi su i najjednostavnije, bedasti, greške i nemar, da ne spominjem nemoral, korupciju i ostalo, im se dešavaju svakodnevno i prepustiti se njima kao beba u potpunom povjerenju baš i nije inteligentno. mislim, naravno, porod nije mačji kašalj i normalno je osjećati strah, ali prepustiti se potpuno i nekritično nekakvim tobožnjim bogolikim i sveznajućim ljudima u bijelom je guranje glave u pijesak. TO je za mene neodgovorno i neozbiljno. svaka žena bi se i te kako trebala informirati i obrazovati da se ne dovede u situaciju bespomoćnog objekta u njihovim rukama! 
što se tiče onoga o stidljivosti, krivo si shvatila. ne radi se o nekakvoj stidljivosti neuke seljanke kako ti to tumačiš, nego je stvar u tome da su neke stvari intimne i nisu za svačije oči (ili uši). mogu to i tak reći - GLUPO bih se osjećala da me neko sa strane slušao i promatrao. evo, može tako? ajde, pusa, bok. moram ići.

nakon toga sam se registrirala, ima nekoliko mojih podužih postova na 4. stranici drugog nastavka neasistiranog poroda...
 :Saint:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ah, ovo je onaj drugi koji sam spomenula:

Citat: 
Citat: 
zato što je netko rodio? od kad je to postao zločin 

procitati kazneni zakon, toplo preporucujem. kazna za dovodjenje druge osobe u opasnost (a na neasistiranom porodu to je dijete) predvidjena je od godine na vise, a moze se zamijeniti novcanom.. 

swenova mama, žalosno razmišljanje, jako žalosno. šteta što ne postoji smajlić kojem pada mrak na oči... 
nitko na tom svijetu mene ne može i ne smije natjerati da prihvatim liječničke intervencije ako ja na to ne pristajem, ja sam odgovorna za svoje dijete i odluka pripada meni, kojoj je i najviše stalo do tog djeteta, ja sam odrasla i znam što mogu, a što ne mogu i ne želim nikakve tutore, želim onakvu i onoliku pomoć kakvu sama izaberem, odluka je isključivo na meni! da li odgovornost za brigu o djetetu pripada prvo državi, pa tek onda roditeljima? tko si može uzeti pravo na apsolutnu istinu? gdje su dokazi da je moje dijete više ugroženo ako ga rodim sama doma? gdje su dokazi da sam ga ugrozila? nikakva statistika to ne može potkrijepiti, jer je broj bolničkih poroda s nepovoljnim ishodom sigurno veći od broja neasistiranih kućnih s istim ako se uzmu u obzir zdrave trudnice. nisam pravnik, ali sigurna sam da ni pravno ovo što si ti napisala nikako ne drži vodu. trebalo bi prvo dokazati da rađanje samo po sebi dovodi u opasnost djetetov život. uostalom, ta tvrdnja, koja se stalno ponavlja, da žena "nek samo ugrožava svoj život, ako želi (kad smo već kod toga, samoubojstvo je protuzakonito, pa možda bi mene, recimo, isto tako trebalo procesurati pod optužbom da sam pokušala samoubojstvo, slijedom iste logike.), ali nema pravo dovesti u opasnost djetetov život, je jedna najobičnija licemjerna i nedovoljno promišljena floskula. 
da baš i piše negdje u nekom zakonu "zabranjeno je ženama rađati samima", što naravno ne piše, ni to me ne bi nimalo omelo, jer ne dam svoju slobodu i svoju mogućnost izbora, kao što me nije smelo ni po pitanju cijepljenja prvog djeteta, jer sam odgovorno i na osnovi informacija kojima sam raspolagala, te argumenata za i protiv, odlučila da je bolje ne cijepiti ga. isto tako sam odlučila i roditi doma, a na umu mi nije bilo da li se to meni više "sviđa" ili ne, nego jedino i isključivo dobrobit mog djeteta. 
fancy usisavač, ako bi čula da ti se susjeda porađa doma, pa mogla bi joj naprosto pokucati na vrata i pitati ju da li je sve u redu  . pa, ti si bar liječnica!? mislim, ako bi ti stvarno jedini motiv zvanja policije bila mogućnost da susjeda rađa doma jer je nakanila počiniti čedomorstvo!? 
dajte ljudi, nemojte biti tako uskogrudni i zadojeni autoritarizmom. 
primijetila sam da mene osobno nitko od vas nije nijednom prozvao i hvala vam na tome, ali na ovo sam ipak morala reagirati. 
previše se stvari prihvaća nekritički i bez promišljanja samo zato što je takva ustaljena praksa. to me podsjeća na anegdotu iz vremena kad sam bila podstanar u nekom selu. (volimo prirodu) tamo je maltene jednom tjedno nestajalo struje. na moje čuđenje i negodovanje mještani su reagirali još većim čuđenjem i negodovanjem, tvrdeći da je to normalno i da tak treba biti, samo zato što su se na to navikli.  
koliko vas bi, recimo, bilo osupnuto da vam kažem da se u nizozemskoj, čiji se model opetovano spominje, trudnice uopće nijednom ne pregledava ginekološki tokom trudnoće? jedan jedini put me je, na početku trudnoće, pregledala babica, jer sam imala neko manje krvarenje i bila izvan sebe zbog toga, no na sreću ustanovila je da je krvarenje bilo iz ranice na grliću i ni jednom me nije od onda vaginalno pregledala. No, zato sam tokom cijele trudnoće išla k njoj i mogla sam ju pitati sve što sam htjela, dogovoriti se oko poroda, iznijeti sve svoje želje i biti mirna, znajući da će mi ona doći na porod. cijelo to vrijeme mi je valjda jedan jedini put uzela krv, jedan jedini put sam bila ko specijalista - na ultrazvuku, a ostatak vremena me je samo vagala, mjerila mi tlak i kontrolirala urin! kako biste, recimo, reagirali, da vam neka prijateljica kaže da tokom trudnoće nije ni jednom bila kod ginekologa, ovdje u hrvatskoj? nekako si mislim da bi je proglasili ludom i neodgovornom. netko bi se mogao sjetiti i da takve osobe treba kazneno procesuirati! ne bi me iznenadilo! 
ja sam tokom ove trudnoće bila kod vrle dr. m. u hebrangovoj, priželjkujući isto takav odnos povjerenja, mogućnost da postavim pitanja koja me muče i da se umirim ako me nešto brine, međutim shvatila sam da takve skrbi u hr. nema i da ako dođem kod ginekologa, to mogu isključivo ako želim pregled, a pitanja mogu postaviti onako usput. ja sam prvi put došla jer sam se odlučila na ultrazvuk, osjećala sam da ću biti mirnija ako znam da je sve ok, premda sam to ionako osjećala. učinila sam to, doduše s laganim žaljenjem, jer sam čitala da postoji sumnja da ultrazvuk ima određeno nepovoljno djelovanje na plod, što nije dokazano, ali ni opovrgnuto. 
nisam željela ni amniocentozu, ni hrpu drugih stvari koje je dr. željela da napravim, što je ona dočekala s nerazumijevanjem. nisam željela ni vaginalne preglede i na tome bi i ostalo da mi nije trebala neka potvrda. e, tu me je dr. m (ovaj put starija, inače sam išla mlađoj) zgrabila, ispregledala (grubo!), izultrazvucirala (nisam željela još jedan uzv, ali ucijenila me je!), da bi na kraju svega, sva blistajući, rekla da je sve da ne može biti bolje (što sam ja ionako znala, ali bilo je bitno da se ona u to uvjeri), pa me je pitala: "koliko vam je bila teška prva beba?" 3600 g, velim ja. "i ova bude vam takva" - veli ona - "a kakav vam je bio porod?" lagan, velim ja. "i ovaj bu vam takav! imate prekrasnu zdjelicu!" - no, to je bilo vrlo lijepo od nje, posebno (pomalo smiješna) izjava o zdjelici, ujedno jedino što sam doživjela na tragu podrške i lijepih riječi koje smatram vrlo važnima kad je u pitanju briga za trudnice, (valjda je svima jasno kroz kakva psihička stanja prolaze trudnice, pa i kako stres može djelovati na njih) i ne umanjuje činjenicu da mi je nasilno nametnula nešto što ja nisam htjela, a smatram potencijalno štetnim. 
uglavnom, baš mi i ne zaslužuju onaj ugled koji imaju među alternativcima. 
a skrb za trudnice i rodilje u hrvatskoj po meni je na sasvim pogrešnim temeljima.

evo još:

joj, bože dragi, romantika, te romantika, pa opet romantika? kakva mila romantika? ja vas niš ne kužim? di je tu romantika? 
e a sad se spominje već i mistika! tu bi se već mogli zamisliti. pa zar nije rođenje i ulazak u život mističan događaj? nešto od čega mozak staje i dah zastaje od udivljenja? ne znam za vas, meni se čini da da. 
još jedna, malo drugačija misao: ako žena u trenutku kad ostane trudna gubi pravo odlučivanja o svom zdravlju i svom tijelu, pa njeno tijelo, valjda, prelazi u ingerenciju države, onda trudna žena nije ništa drugo, nego hodajući inkubator!

----------


## marta

poslala sam ti pp.  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Puhica hvala na prilogu i da si sakupila sve svoje postove na ovo mjesto. Pročitat ću i ih u miru Božjem. Naravno da ćemo se mi razmahati na ovom topiku, međutim sad smo nekako svi zauzeti. Veselit će me, a vjerujem i druge cure, ako ostaneš s nama i dalje. Ako nešto zanimljivo pišete na pp-ovima priljepite i ovdije.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

nevjerojatno, iskopirala sam ovdje sve svoje postove s "neasistiranog" br. 1 i 2, da ne pišem ovdje sve ponovo, a sada ih više nema!? :? 
sretan vam, sretan Božić, dan koji slavi neasistirani porod (ako zanemarimo "primalje" kravicu, ovčicu i ostale) malog Božića!
(he, he)  :Saint:

----------


## samaritanka

Kako misliš nema ih, tamona onom ili na ovom topiku ih nema?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

gle, opet su tu?! ne znam zašto mi se to događa. evo još ću kopirati jedan s drugog topika u kojem je malo više riječi o samom porodu:

cure, ja sam rodila sama doma . trudovi su bili vrlo jaki skoro od početka. prvo sam hodala oko kuće režeći kao bijesna lisica, a kad sam postala preglasna ušla sam unutra i skutrila se u jednom kutu sobe u poluklečećem položaju, oslonjena na stolac na kojem su bili pripremljeni ručnici i plahte za porod. nakon nekog vremena trudovi su se toliko pojačali da sam se morala ustati - nisam više mogla biti na jednom mjestu. u jednom trenutku sam postala svjesna da tiskam. pomislila sam - ajme, ja tiskam, tko zna da li sam otvorena do kraja i pokušala sam se opuštati i ne tiskati, ali svaki put kad bi došao trud morala sam tiskati, nisam mogla ništa protiv toga. u stvari, kod prvog poroda mi se najviše zamjerilo to tiskanje, jer nisam imala svoj nagon za tiskanjem, pa mi je babica - ustanovivši da sam potpuno otvorena - govorila da tiskam, u kojem trenutku da tiskam itd. osjećaj koji mi je ostao nakon toga bila je tuga, jer je doživljaj bio da je porod bio na neki način nasilan, pogotovo za bebu. zato me je ovaj slijed događaja zatekao, jer sam si zamišljala da ću ovaj put pustiti da se sve odvija što nježnije i sa što manje tiskanja, da će beba izaći samo oz pomoć trudova. međutim, poriv je bio takav da mu se nisam mogla oduprijeti. sada, iz perspektive ovog poroda, mislim da znam zašto nisam prvi put imala prirodni nagon za tiskanjem. mislim da je bilo prerano za tiskanje, iako sam bila potpuno otvorena, ili je barem babica tako procijenila. da mi je dala da pričekam još malo i da su se trudovi još malo intenzivirali, skoro sam sigurna da bih dobila svoj nagon. mogu zaključiti da je prirodno tiskanje nešto potpuno različito od "navođenog", i, slutim, puno manje stresno za bebu. mislim da se prirodno tiskanje dešava u skladu sa pokretima bebe, koja i te kako sudjeluje i gura svojom malom, ali kao olovo teškom glavicom. može biti da ima babica toliko vještih da mogu pratiti taj "ples", ali ja nisam imala to iskustvo. mislim da, u principu, babice prate trudove i ne znam koliko je to zapravo precizno, koliko se to može baš točno natempirati kad treba početi i kad prestati tiskati, a pokreti bebe se vjerojatno ni ne uzimaju u obzir. moj zaključak je da je to ipak ples za dvoje - mamu i bebu. 
no, uglavnom, nakon nekog vremena, pitaj boga kolikog, jer od početka trudova nikako nisam uspijevala pratiti vrijeme, pa sam odustala, dakle, nakon nekog vremena pomislim ja - ajde da vidim da li mogu rukom osjetiti glavicu, i zaista, bila je već sasvim blizu izlaza iz porođajnog kanala (osjećala sam ja, naravno, da glavica prolazi, ali nisam baš mogla osjetiti dokle je stigla). još sam se u jednom trenutku pokušala suzdržati od tiskanja dok je glavica izlazila, pa na par trenutak zastala između dva truda, ali kad je došao trud, opet sam morala tiskati i beba je izašla. 
ne znam da li vam je ovo korisno, ali eto, tako je to bilo.

----------


## sirius

> sretan vam, sretan Božić, dan koji slavi neasistirani porod (ako zanemarimo "primalje" kravicu, ovčicu i ostale) malog Božića!
> (he, he)


Baš sam i ja danas na to mislila nakon što sam pročitala tvoju priću.  :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

Super primjećeno.

----------


## TinnaZ

> sretan vam, sretan Božić, dan koji slavi neasistirani porod (ako zanemarimo "primalje" kravicu, ovčicu i ostale) malog Božića!
> (he, he)


  :D 




> raspravljanje, natezanje s bolničkim osobljem i stalni oprez da vam ne naprave nešto protiv vaše volje je toliko daleko od toga da se čudim kako se žene uopće uspijevaju poroditi u takvim uvjetima. To je isto kao npr. očekivati da se mačka koti dok je u isto vrijeme naganja čopor pasa. priroda je predvidjela takve situacije i u njima se trudovi poremete ili prestaju. ja recimo znam za sebe da se ne bih mogla u takvom stanju boriti, a poslije bih se osjećala silovanom, ako ne nešto još i gore.


 Ja sam se tako porodila, i sada se čudim kako mi je to uspjelo. O osjećaju poslije toga neću govoriti ovom prilikom. Moji prirodni refleksi normalnih reakcija u porodu očito ne funckioniraju najbolje, odnosno sada mislim da su najnormalnije žene kojima se trudovi u nekoj fazi bolničkih poroda zaustavljaju ili slabe (jer instinktivno nešto osjećaju, a razumom potiskuju). Ali uvjeravaju nas u suprotno desetljećima: kako nešto nije u redu ako se usred poroda trudovi poremete, kako ih treba "ispraviti, pojačati" itd., bez obzira što se ne zna razlog slabljenja (može biti možda i neki položaj bebe itd.) ... uglavnom kako se treba umiješati kemijom, a niti u kom slučaju pričekati, opustiti ženu, potruditi se da okolinu i ljude oko sebe prihvati kao nešto od čega ne osjeća nelagodu. I da li je to uopće moguće?
I pazite sad ovo: ti postoci miješanja u rodilištima debelo prelaze 50%.
Znači po tome da kod 50% žena zakažu mehanizmi poroda? To bi bilo kao da kažemo da imamo 50% ljudi kojima srce ne radi najbolje i trebaju terapiju. Ja mislim da je obrunuto: da više od 50% žena reagira normalno na bolničku okolinu a to je osjećajem neugode. Čak da je osoblje najbolje i najljubaznije na svijetu (možda sjećanje na neku neugodnu scenu sa nekog vađenja zuba, može izazvati osjećaj nelagode kod ulaska u rodilište). A priroda je znamo što predvidjela kad žena u porodu (ako hoćete i ženka), osjeća nelagodu i strah u nekoj okolini.
Je li moguće ispravljati prirodne reflekse i reakcije kemijom - a bez posljedica?

----------


## ronin

Cure,iskreno se divim ženama koje su tako rodile,nemojte me krivo shvatiti,no ja se nikada ne bih na tako nešto odlučila.Rizici su naprosto preveliki.Puno stvari može poći krivo,a znamo kako je malo potrebno da sve ode k vragu.
Osluškivati svoje tijelo i poštovati majku prirodu=*svakako*(samo ja znam kako sam se namučila na svom prošlom porođaju prilikom kojeg su me "počastili"dripom a sve to nakon carskog):Isto tako znam da sam na Rodama puno naučila i od Nove godine ću ponosno postati njihovom članicom;iskustvo s prošlog porođaja sigurno mi se neće ponoviti.

Ali neasistirani porođaj?Naše zdravstvo ima tisuću i jednu manu i pred nama je velika borba za dostojanstvo rađanja.No odreći se stručne osobe jer ona predstavlja stranca u intimi rodilje meni je da prostite malo too much.Pogledajte malo povijesnu statistiku:U krivuljama sastava stanovništva u     npr.srednjem vijeku najviše je oscilacija kod odraslih muškaraca(smrt u ratovima) i kod žena 16-25 godina(smrt u porodu).

Ne želim ovdje popovati,samo iznosim svoje mišljenje,ne želim ni polemizirati jer vas poštujem kao pametne mlade žene sa stavom,samo mislim da se ne bi tek tako trebalo odreći prednosti  života u 21.stoljeću.

Ako prođe sve u redu,divno,predivno.
A što ako nešto pođe krivo?

----------


## samaritanka

Jednom kemija stalno kemija!!!

Nakon sedam godina moje osobne fascinacije s porodom, praćenja mogućih problema tokom poroda, moj osobni stav je da se svaka žena može sama poroditi, ako se dovoljno instruira i uputi u tajne poroda, ako vjeruje da će moći pratiti svoj instinkt tokom poroda...koji će ih voditi do finiša...
Pošto smo do momenta prvog poroda svjetlosnim godinama udaljene od njega jer se događa do tada samo drugima iza zatvorenih vrata, nemogućnost učenja gledanjem, iskustvom, pričom je skoro pa i ne moguća.
Međutim možemo razmjeniti iskustva i razmišljanja virtualno i pričati o pojedinostima, što i radimo na drugim topicima u vezi poroda. Razlika je samo ta ovdije da ćemo to raditi sami.
Ovdije ima još žena koje slično misle i zato sam otvorila ovaj topik. 

Ono što nam nudi naše društvo, mediji i svakodnevnica u vezi poroda je opće poznato i uobićajeno mišljenje. Svatko može misliti i raditi što želi, međutim zbog manjine koje bi željela imati PBTP kod kuće je ovaj topik kutak razmjene razmišljanja u vezi toga.

Razmatrati strah, razloge za da i ne zbilja nije potrebno jer oni koji podržavaju PBTP ne razmišljaju o tome nego o tehničkim stvarima, razumjevanju vlastitog tijela, prepoznavanje eventualnih patoloških stanja i kako si pomoći ili bolje se odlučiti za odlazak u bolnicu...

Svaka čast svim forumašicama koje bi eventualno željele iznijeti razmišljanja o strahu ili ako nešto pođe po zlu...mislim da je o tome dovoljno rečeno na drugim topicima pa to nije potrebno ovdije ponavljati.

zato se ne javljajte u vezi straha...ne vjerujem da će iko koga je strah ići na PBTP pa ga strah jkao takvog ionako isključuje...

Mnoge su žene koje ovdije postaju kao i ja imale porode u bolnici i nije im padala napamet solucija PBTP. Iskreno ja je nisam ni poznavala, nisam se ni bavila porodom prije nego što mi je zakucao na vrata...
Možda je dobro za neke nove znati da je i on moguć...

----------


## ronin

Nema problema,ako te moj "strah smeta"na ovaj topic se sigurno neću više javljati.
Jedino,otvorila si temu koja ipak,htjela ti ili ne,povlači pitanja o sigurnosti obavljanja poroda bez prisutnosti  stručne osobe.
Na Rodinom forumu još nisam naišla na pdf na kojem je zabranjeno iznositi svoje mišljenje pa makar ono bilo različito od većine na njemu.
Ne misliš li da je stav"vi koje mislite pisati pisati o strahu ne javljajte se ovdje "malo isključiv?

Rekoh već da ne mislim polemizirati,zato -sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Ronin daj nam malo vremena pa ćeš shvatiti što mislimo...Neke stvari su na prvi pogled nerazumljive. Nije mi bila namjera da te na bilo kakav način vrijeđam, dapače, daj nam malo vremena...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

strahovi su nametnuti i predodžba o porođaju kao o nečemu jako, jako opasnom je nametnuta... ja iz svog iskustva, i prvog i drugog, mogu reći da je porod fiziološki proces koji tijelo bez problema savršeno odradi onako kako ga je evolucija opremila da ga odradi, dapače i uz neku dozu ometanja. u pitanju je vrlo moćan proces i kad beba odluči izaći, ona će i izaći. pa na koncu konca ne može valjda ostati unutra. naše tijelo je opremljeno na svaki mogući način da to može odraditi. zašto se nitko ne pita kako to da nam srce cijeli život kuca i ne prestane iz čistog mira ako je zdravo? zašto ne strepimo sa svakim otkucajem da li nakon njega dolazi slijedeći? na svom prvom porodu bila sam osupnuta time kako to sve savršeno funkcionira. znala sam da se ne smijem bojati i da trebam biti tu i sada i dopustiti svom tijelu da odradi što treba. bojala sam se možda prije, i razmišljala, a za vrijeme poroda otresla sam takve misli od sebe; i inače sam takva, doduše, kad treba skočiti  - ja skočim, ako kužite što želim reći.
ne smatram da sam riskirala... kao što sam već rekla, više bih se bojala ići u bolnicu nego roditi sama...radije bih bebu bacila među čopor vukova nego dopustila da ga odvoje od mene i bezosjećajno vježbaju svoje procedure na njemu... umirala bih od straha za bebu da, recimo, pušim, umirala bih od straha za bebu da ga ne dojim... za mene je prirodna opcija uvijek bolja. možda je to pitanje svjetonazora, ali ja tako razmišljam i osjećam.
ne znam da li ovo zvuči čudno, ili radikalno... pitajte bilo koju sisavicu i reći će vam isto...

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nije radikalno, ja sam prestala pušiti kad sam počela razmišljati o trudnoći (prije toga sam u nekoliko navrata bezuspješno pokušavala), bila sam sigurna da želim dojiti (iako sam pročitala možda tek par redaka na nekim bolničkim plakatima o dobrobiti dojenja), nadala sam se porodu bez kemije (uvališe mi bez mog znanja ipak) ... tako da mislim da bolnički porod nosi isto toliko rizika (ako ne i više) kao i porod van bolnice. Samo su druge vrste. Ali da bih se odlučila na porod doma, morala bih biti sigurna da ću znati što činiti ili barem osjetiti ako bilo što krene krivo. 
A da se prije toga ne educiram godinama. Jer kako znati da je upravo to što znaš, sve što i trebaš znati.
Možda je to razmišljanje totalno bez veze, jer živim 3-5 minuta do bolnice. I u biti uopće ne mislim da sam tijek poroda ne bih mogla odraditi sama (kao što i jesam, ostali su mi samo smetali), nego samo kod izgona mislim da bih možda mogla trebati pomoć. A tada mislim da više ne možeš stići do bolnice.
Uopće se ne radi o strahu, nego o raciu koji nameće to pitanje.

----------


## Zorana

Cure, sta sa situacijom kad je pupcana vrpca omotana oko vrata? Netko je na drugoj stranici naveo primjer.

----------


## ivana7997

a sto s eklampsijom?

----------


## marta

> Cure, sta sa situacijom kad je pupcana vrpca omotana oko vrata? Netko je na drugoj stranici naveo primjer.


Zorana jel znas da 25% beba u porodjaju ima pupcanu vrpcu oko vrata omotanu jednom ili dvaput? I sto onda s tom situacijom. Ni u bolnicama se to nis posebno ne tretira. 




> a sto s eklampsijom?


Ivana, a sto se eklampsijom? Pa ako ti nije dobro neces doma sjediti.  :?

----------


## marta

Stalno, ali stalno se postavljaju ista pitanja. Da otvorimo 5 topica uvjek bi se postavila ta ista pitanja. Ali gospoje moje, pa mi ne razgovaramo o tome. Sto-bi-bilo-kad-bi-bilo-temu smo zatvorili.

----------

zorana, ove moje zadnje dvije cure su imale pupcanu oko vrata...kad sam ih rodila, samo ju je babica odmotala i presjekla.. nis posebno. doduse, nijje bila stegnuta, vec lagano omotana.


puhica, please reci mi kako si spremila posteljicu u frizider, i sta ces s njom? vidim da si rodila u sestom mjesecu...bas me taj dio zanima. da drzim bilo koji komad mesa u frizideru sest mjeseci vec bi pozelenio i usmrdio se, pa mi nije jasno :?

----------


## samaritanka

Pupčana vrpca Karla je bila recimo prekratka, tako da sam se morala čućnuti kad sam rodila jer su Karla stavili na pod, a ja sam kod poroda stajala.

Puhica jesi li ti stajala ili ležala?

----------


## ivana7997

ne, ne pitam zbog toga sto-bi-bilo-kad-bi-bilo, nego zbog ovoga




> moj osobni stav je da se svaka žena može sama poroditi, ako se dovoljno instruira i uputi u tajne poroda, ako vjeruje da će moći pratiti svoj instinkt tokom poroda...koji će ih voditi do finiša...



jer znam da kod mene nije bilo govora o instinktu. bila sam bez svijesti.

----------


## samaritanka

Ivana kako si bila bez svijesti, što se dogodilo?

----------


## tridesetri

> Cure, sta sa situacijom kad je pupcana vrpca omotana oko vrata? Netko je na drugoj stranici naveo primjer.


evo upravo zbog ove situacije sam ja odustala od poroda kod kuce. naime prema mojim saznanjima (informacijama koje sam pronasla na internetu) kucni porod nije uopce frkovit osim u slucaju te pupcane vrpce oko vrata. vrlo rijetko ali moguce je da bi da pucana vrpca ugusila dijete i u takvim slucajevima se kod asistiranog kucnog poroda izvodi postupak koji izgleda tako da se moras postaviti na sve cetiri, dok ti babica gurne ruku unutra i pridrzava pupcanu vrpcu te vas u takvom polozaju moraju prenijeti do bolnice. u tekstu su se nasalili: "zanimljiv prizor za vase susjede, ali spasonosan za zivot vase bebe".
inace u tom tekstu nista drugo nije navedeno kao neka opasnost, cak i emergency carski kazu da je rijetko kada zapravo toliko hitan, i da se zove hitan samo utoliko sto on nije bio planiran i da bi se zacudlili koliko i u bolnici treba dugo vremena da se carski napravi, u smislu na takav carski stignes i od kuce.

----------


## Zorana

Daphne, hvala na odgovoru.
Marta  :Coffee:   pitam zato sto me zanima sta se radi u takvoj situaciji. Nije to sta bi bilo kad bi bilo. I sama kazes da dobar postotak beba ima vrpcu omotanu oko vrata. Daphne kaze da je njezina babica samo vrpcu odmotala i to je to. A Samaritanka navodi svoj primjer da je vrpca bila prekratka. Pa je morala zauzeti odredjeni polozaj nakon poroda radi toga. 
Sad bi i dalje nastavila o toj temi u stilu: sta ako.... Ali necu vise ometati.  :Razz:

----------


## marta

Stvar je u tome da nema jednoznacnog odgovora na tvoje pitanje. 
Ako je pupcana labavo omotana oko vrata, moze se odmotati i prije nego se beba cijela rodi; postoji i neki zahvat tako da se ta pupcana samo malo olabavi i onda se dijete rodi kroz tu petlju (valjda kuzis sta pokusavam ispricati, mao sam u zurbi); onda moze biti da je fakat jako zategnuta - tako je bilo mom bratu pa su pupkovinu presjekli dok je jos bio unutra.

Meni se cini da se zapravo radi velika stvar oko t pupkovine oko vrata, ne bi li se time objasnile neke druge pogreske i propusti.
Npr. moje prvo dijete se rodilo tako da ga je doktor u porodjaju rucno zakrenuo jer nije bio u odgovarajucoj poziciji. I otkucaji srca su naglo poceli padati. Kad se rodio, vidjeli smo da mu je pupkovina dvaput omotana oko ramena. Pa su meni rekli, pali su mu otkucaji zbog pupkovine. Medjutim, *to nije istina*, pali su mu otkucaji jer je pupkovina zbog intervencije prikljestena. I sad tu dolazim do onoga stobibilokadbibilo. DA su mene pustili da setam dijete bi imalo sansu otpetljati se samo. Ovako je pupkovina kriva  :/ 

Ivana, nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali preeklampsija/eklampsija je bolest/stanje koje zahtjeva intervenciju i iz mog kuta gledanja moze biti i iznimka koja potvrdjuje pravilo. Molim te reci, prije nego si zavrsila u nesvjesti, osim visokog tlaka da li si imala bilo kakvu nelagodu. BILO KAKVU? Sta god ti padne napamet, uopce ne mora biti vezano uz trudnocu.

----------


## Zorana

Ja pitam zato da znam sta da radim ako mi se zadesi takva situacija. Vec je receno da je kod nas uplasenih vazno dobro obraditi mogucu patologiju kako bi dobili sigurnost.  :Razz:

----------


## marta

A jesi me sad povukla za jezik...
Kupi si bilo koju knjigu o porodu bilo kojeg hrvatskog autora i savladat ces svu patologiju.   :Razz:

----------


## Zorana

Pa da me jos vise isprepada. Lakse mi je progutati patologiju umotanu u tvoj cinizam.  :Sing:

----------


## marta

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, sta sa situacijom kad je pupcana vrpca omotana oko vrata? Netko je na drugoj stranici naveo primjer.
> 
> 
> evo upravo zbog ove situacije sam ja odustala od poroda kod kuce. naime prema mojim saznanjima (informacijama koje sam pronasla na internetu) kucni porod nije uopce frkovit osim u slucaju te pupcane vrpce oko vrata. vrlo rijetko ali moguce je da bi da pucana vrpca ugusila dijete i u takvim slucajevima se kod asistiranog kucnog poroda izvodi postupak koji izgleda tako da se moras postaviti na sve cetiri, dok ti babica gurne ruku unutra i pridrzava pupcanu vrpcu te vas u takvom polozaju moraju prenijeti do bolnice. u tekstu su se nasalili: "zanimljiv prizor za vase susjede, ali spasonosan za zivot vase bebe".
> inace u tom tekstu nista drugo nije navedeno kao neka opasnost, cak i emergency carski kazu da je rijetko kada zapravo toliko hitan, i da se zove hitan samo utoliko sto on nije bio planiran i da bi se zacudlili koliko i u bolnici treba dugo vremena da se carski napravi, u smislu na takav carski stignes i od kuce.


Pobrkala si pupkovinu oko vrata i prolaps pupkovine.

----------

zorana, koliko imas povjerenja sama u sebe?
vjerujes li u to da je tvoje tijelo sposobno roditi dijete bez intervencija sa strane?
a sto se tice patologija, mislim da te nebi isprepadale jos vise, bila bi pripremljena na takve stvari tj znala bi da se tako nesto moze dogoditi..
mislim da j najbitnije dovoljno se educirati i vjerovati u sebe i svoju intuiciju.
znas sad vec povlacimo opet ono pitanje kako su nase babe i prababe radjale doma... one nisu imale pojma o patologijama

----------


## P&amp;A

Meni je potpuno jasna tvoja spremnost i sigurnost da TI to možeš, ali ne možeš bit sigurna da je dijete 100% zdravo i da neće trebat hitnu intervenciju kad se rodi. 
Moje je mišljenje da se porodom kod kuće dijete dovodi u veliki rizik, kao i sama majka. 
Naravno, svi imamo pravo na vlastito mišljenje i izbor. Ali ne i pravo da ugrožavamo drugo biće, pa bilo to i naše vlastito dijete, iz neke naše ideoligije.

----------

draga P&A to uopce nije nikakva ideologija kako je ti to nazivas. to je vjera u sebe i svoje tijelo. naravno da ne bi radjala doma da mi doktor bilo sta napomene u vezi djeteta da postoji neka mogucnost da nesto s bebom ne bude ok..
osim toga tko ti garantira da i u bolnici nesto nece krenuti naopako?
evo npr. moja poznanica je bila trudna  u isto vrijeme kad i ja sa cetvrtom princezom. trudnoca uredna, skolska, beba se savrseno razvijala i rodila je na sam dan termina. sina, lijepog i velikog.. nakon dva dana je umro.. u bolnici... zatajenje srca..
zena se jos nije opravila od tog soka..

----------


## P&amp;A

Sigurno da se takve stvari događaju i u bolnici i da ti nitko ništa ne može garantirat. Ali ipak mislim da je u bolnici puno sigurnije i vjerujem da doktori znaju svoj posao.
moj prvi porod bio je jako traumatičan i da nisam bila u bolnici kad mi je pukla voda sigurno sad ne bi imala svog anđela.
Sve je to jako relativno i svaki slučaj je slučaj za sebe.
Žao mi je tvoje prijateljice, ali tu se vjerojatno radi o srčanoj mani, a kod novorođenčadi srčana mana je uglavnom prikrivena i jako se teško otkriva.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhica, please reci mi kako si spremila posteljicu u frizider, i sta ces s njom? vidim da si rodila u sestom mjesecu...bas me taj dio zanima. da drzim bilo koji komad mesa u frizideru sest mjeseci vec bi pozelenio i usmrdio se, pa mi nije jasno


daphne, pa zar baš moram ići u detalje? gle, ok, prvo sam ju salamurila, onda usolila, zatim obijesila na tavan (pupkovina je super poslužila umijesto špage) i mjesec dana dimila... kužiš? e, tek onda sam ju stavila u frižider.  :Yes:  
isuse, daphne, ne držim ju u frižideru, nego u FRIZERU!
a što ću s njom, ne znam, još nisam odlučila.




> Sigurno da se takve stvari događaju i u bolnici i da ti nitko ništa ne može garantirat. Ali ipak mislim da je u bolnici puno sigurnije i vjerujem da doktori znaju svoj posao.


 P&A, pročitaj preporod rađanja michela odenta. mislim da ti je potrebno bolje razumijevanje fiziologije poroda.
daj pojasni malo, zašto misliš da tvoje bebe ne bi bilo da nije bilo liječnika?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Cure, sta sa situacijom kad je pupcana vrpca omotana oko vrata? Netko je na drugoj stranici naveo primjer.


evo, na primjer, erdeljama se to desilo i riješili su to bez problema sami - on je odmotao vrpcu.



> Puhica jesi li ti stajala ili ležala?


stajala sam i to u vodi. upotrijebila sam veliku plastičnu posudu od 500 litara. posudim ti ak ti zatreba. (ili bilo kojoj od vas)  :Saint:

----------


## sirius

> [ stajala sam i to u vodi. upotrijebila sam veliku plastičnu posudu od 500 litara. posudim ti ak ti zatreba. (ili bilo kojoj od vas)


Čuj,dobro je znati.Baš sam prije nekoliko dana pričala sa prijateljicom
koja želi roditi kod kuće neasistirano(nije još ni trudna ,ali nikada nije rano za planiranje) i na kraju je ispalo da je najveći problem kako nabaviti dovoljno veliku kadu  .  :Smile:  
Čak je i predložila da kupimo jedan veliki bazen ,specijalno za takve prilike, koji bi se mogao iznajmljivati zainteresiranima.

----------


## MGrubi

nije da se šalim ali imate za kupiti one velike plastične okrugle kade za mošt   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

you got it! thats it! koštaju dvijestotinjak kuna.
bazeni su preveliki i treba im previše da se napune. 
nama je trebalo sat i pol za ovu posudu, a i to je bilo knap, jer sam muža pustila spavati još jedan sat nakon što sam se ja ustala, a sve skupa je trajalo tri sata i nešto sitno.   :Wink:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

al dajte nemojte kupovati, nego uzmite moju, to vam je sretna posuda! a i želim je se riješiti.  :Bouncing:

----------


## Minnie

puhovi, jesi li imala ikakvih neugodnosti nakon poroda? Kad si prvi put otišla liječniku, je li ti itko pravio neke probleme? Je li te itko pitao je li to bio namjerni kućni ili te nisu ništa pitali?

Kad su bebu odvela prvi put liječniku? Što je doc rekao? Zanima me čisto informativno, Erdelje si imale puno neugodnosti.

----------


## ivana7997

> Molim te reci, prije nego si zavrsila u nesvjesti, osim visokog tlaka da li si imala bilo kakvu nelagodu



nista narocito. sve se dogodilo jako brzo i naglo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  sretan vam, sretan Božić, dan koji slavi neasistirani porod (ako zanemarimo "primalje" kravicu, ovčicu i ostale) malog Božića!
> (he, he) 
> 
> 
> Baš sam i ja danas na to mislila nakon što sam pročitala tvoju priću.


 http://www.michelodent.com/news.php?id=8  :Saint:

----------


## Saradadevii

ja cu pricu pejstati jerbo mi je jako draga   :Smile:  


*How Aphrodite, Buddha and Jesus Developed Their Capacity to Love* 3rd September 2002

In this article, first published in Midwifery Today, Vol 58, 2001, Michel Odent looks at the phenomenon that he describes as the "scientification of love" and explores the question of what determines the capacity to love.


Until recently, love was the realm of poets, philosophers and holy scriptures. But at the end of the twentieth century, love also has been studied from multiple scientific perspectives. Because scientific research has become incredibly specialized, however, it is easy to miss the importance of the phenomenon I call the “scientification of love”(1).


One effect of genuine scientific advances is to raise radically new questions. This is the case of the scientification of love, which inspires simple and paradoxically new questions such as: “How does the capacity to love develop?”


Today, by weaving together data from a broad range of scientific disciplines, scientists and others are in a position to conclude that the capacity to love is determined, to a great extent, by early experiences during fetal life and in the period surrounding birth. The first contact between mother and baby, during the hour following birth, is considered critical.


Keys to decode old messages


The scientification of love prompts us to reconsider old messages more than any other modern scientific movement. In the current scientific context, we are encouraged to look at legendary people whose names have been associated with Love from a new perspective. The names of the goddess of love Aphrodite, of Buddha and of Jesus are the first to come to mind. The similarities are intriguing.


The first conspicuous similarity is the way that the circumstances of their conception have become an important part of the legend. Each was conceived miraculously.


Aphrodite was conceived when Cronus severed the testicles of his father Uranus and threw them into the sea. Following 20 years of sterility, Buddha’s mother, Maya, had a strange dream in which she saw a white elephant entering into her womb through the right side of her chest, and so she became pregnant. Jesus was miraculously conceived in Mary after a visitation by the Angel Gabriel.


Evidently these conceptions occurred outside the realm of space and time reality, while the women were in ecstatic states. *In the light of modern biological sciences the Holy Spirit might be interpreted as the sense of belonging, being part of the whole, as a state of mind that can be reached when our neocortical computer (and its vision of the universe limited to space and time) is switched off. Being in an orgasmic state is a way to reach a new “wholly” transcendental dimension.*

The circumstances of a conception are an indication of what the emotional state of the mother was like during her pregnancy. *The pregnancies of Maya and Mary have been clearly presented as a blessing*: “Rejoice, highly favored one … blessed are you among women…” (Luke 1:28); “Heaven and Earth rejoiced.” (Luke 2:14 ?)


*The similarities between the birth of these three legendary figures, representative of three different backgrounds, are still more striking.* Biographers of famous people rarely think of researching about the birth itself. But the births of these three figures are well-known aspects of their legends. If one keeps in mind that, according to modern scientific data, *the period surrounding birth is critical in the development of the capacity to love, one can easily grasp how obvious the resemblance is between the births of Aphrodite, Buddha and Jesus.* *All three were born outside the human community. This is a highly significant detail when we consider how all known cultures tend to disturb the physiological processes in the period around birth, particularly interfering with the first contact between mother and baby.* Cultures do that via a variety of peculiar beliefs (such as the belief that colostrum is bad) and rituals.


The kind of message that is transmitted through a story about a birth in a stable, among mammals, suddenly becomes clear in the age of the scientification of love. Like Jesus, Buddha was also born outside the human community—in his case, in the Lumbini Garden while his mother, Maya, was traveling and had taken a rest among the Ashoka blossoms. In delight she reached her right arm out to pluck a branch and, at that moment, Buddha was born. As for Aphrodite, she was born in the sea, from the foam of the waves.


Because I belong to the Judeo-Christian world, I am tempted to present my own vision of the birth of Jesus. Until now the image of the Nativity that has come down to us has usually been restricted to a birth in a stable, between an ox and a donkey.


*My vision of the Nativity is inspired by what I have learned from women who have given birth in privacy*. It has also been inspired by “Evangelium Jacobi Minori, ” the protogospel of James, the brother of Jesus. This gospel was saved from oblivion in the middle of the 19th century by the Austrian mystic Jacob Lorber, who wrote “Die Jugend Jesu ” (The childhood of Jesus)(2). *According to these texts Mary had complete privacy when giving birth because Joseph had left her to find a midwife. When he returned with a midwife, Jesus had already been born.* It was only when a dazzling light had faded that the midwife realized she was facing an incredible scene: Jesus had already found his mother’s breast! Then the midwife said: *“Who has ever seen a hardly born baby taking his mother’s breast?* *This is an obvious sign that when he becomes a man, this child will judge the world according to Love and not according to the Law!”*<


*Nativity revisited*

On the day when Jesus was ready to enter the world, Mary was sent a message—a non-verbal message of humility. She found herself in a stable, among other mammals. Without words, her companions helped her to understand *that on that day, she had to accept her mammalian condition.* She had to cope with her human handicap and disregard the effervescence of her intellect. She had to release the same hormones as other parturient mammals, through the same gland, i.e. the primitive part of the brain that we all have in common.


The environment was ideally adapted to the circumstances. Mary felt secure and, because of this, her level of adrenaline was as low as possible. Labor could establish itself in the best possible conditions.
Having perceived the message of humility and accepted her mammalian conditions, Mary found herself on all fours. *In a posture like this, and in the darkness of the night, she could easily cut herself off from the everyday world.*

Soon after his birth, the newborn Jesus was *in the arms of an ecstatic mother*, as instinctive as a non-human mammal can be. He was welcomed in an unviolated sacred atmosphere and was able, easily and gradually, to eliminate the high level of stress hormones he had produced while being born. Mary’s body was warm. The stable, too, was warm, thanks to the presence of the other mammals. Instinctively Mary covered her baby with a piece of cloth she had on hand. *She was fascinated by the baby’s eyes and nothing could distract her from prolonged eye-to-eye contact with Jesus*. Gazing at each other like this would have been instrumental in inducing another rush of oxytocin, so that her uterus contracted again and returned a small amount of enriched blood from the placenta along the umbilical cord to the baby; and soon after, the placenta was delivered.


Mother and baby could feel quite secure. Mary, guided by her mammalian brain, stayed on her knees for a short while after the birth. After the placenta was delivered she lay down on her side with the baby close to her heart. Suddenly Jesus began to turn his head from one side to the other, opening his mouth into a round O. Guided by his sense of smell, he came closer and closer to the nipple while Mary, who was still in a very special hormonal balance and still behaving very instinctively, knew how to hold the baby and made the right sort of movements to help her baby find the breast.


*This is how Mary and Jesus transgressed the rules that had been established by the human community. Jesus, as a peaceful rebel who defied convention, was initiated by his mothe*r.


Jesus spent a long time sucking vigorously. With the support of Mary he was able to emerge victorious from one of the most critical episodes of his life. In the space of a few minutes he entered the world of microbes, adapted to the atmosphere, separated from the placenta, started to use his lungs and breathe independently, and adapted to the force of gravity and differences in temperature. Jesus is a hero!


*There was no clock in the stable.* Mary did not try to time how long Jesus was at the breast before he fell asleep. *During the first night after birth Mary had only a few bouts of light sleep*; she was vigilant and protective, and anxious to meet the needs of the most precious little creature on earth.


In the days that followed, Mary learned to recognize when her baby wanted to be rocked. She was so in tune with him that she could perfectly adapt the rhythm of the rocking movements to the demand of the baby. While rocking, Mary started to croon tunes, and words were added. Like millions of other mothers she had discovered lullabies. This is how Jesus started to learn about movement and, therefore, about space. This is how he started to learn about rhythm and, therefore, about time. He was gradually entering a space and time reality. As baby Jesus grew, Mary began to introduce more and more words into her lullabies and this is how Jesus learned his mother tongue.


References


1. Odent M. (1999). The Scientification of Love. London: Free Association books

2. Jacob Lorber. Die Jugend Jesu, Stuttgart 1852. Current German edition: ISBN 387495 107 3, Lorber Verlag, Bietigheim/Wurtemberg

----------


## P&amp;A

Kad mi je pukao vodenjak pupčana vrpca je počela izlazit vani, a s njom i nogica. Babica je držala malog da ne izlazi dok mi je anesteziolog dao anesteziju i napravljen mi je carski rez. 
Imala sam nadprosječno dugu pupčanu vrpcu.

----------

puhica, kad sam vec poslala po drugi put pitanje sto ces s posteljicom, onda sam skuzila da je ona ustvari u zamrzivacu a ne u frizideru...   :Embarassed:  

a moje pitanje sto ces s njom je cisto znatizeljne prirode, jer, ok ju je drzati u zamrzivacu ako imas dovoljno veliki zamrzivac, a ako imas mali kao ja gdje jedva stanu dve cekinove kokice i kila mljevenog mesa, mislim da nema bas puno smisla drzati je unutra....

----------


## samaritanka

Samo da priljepim ovu stranicu, za one koji je još nisu vidjeli:
http://prirodniporod.crolink.net/iskustva.htm

----------


## marta

> Kad mi je pukao vodenjak pupčana vrpca je počela izlazit vani, a s njom i nogica. Babica je držala malog da ne izlazi dok mi je anesteziolog dao anesteziju i napravljen mi je carski rez. 
> Imala sam nadprosječno dugu pupčanu vrpcu.


Prolaps pupkovine se uvijek rjesava carskim rezom.

----------


## marta

Odletio mi je post. Htjela sam reci da se prolaps pupkovine moze dogoditi bilo gdje i da nije nuzno povezan s duljinom pupkovine. Bitno je znati sto treba uciniti. A ako se odlucis na neasistirani onda ces sasvim sigurno i to uzeti u obzir.

----------


## marta

Prolaps pupkovine, preeklampsija/eklampsija i oljustenje posteljice zahtjevaju hitnu medicinsku pomoc odnosno carski rez.

----------


## P&amp;A

> Prolaps pupkovine, preeklampsija/eklampsija i oljustenje posteljice zahtjevaju hitnu medicinsku pomoc odnosno carski rez.


Mene zanima, kad smo več kod pupkovine, kolike su mi bile šanse da sam tad bila kod kuće i mora li nužno završit carskim

----------


## Zorana

Daphne, to tebe strah da ti ne bi posteljica odletila u lonac?  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Cure, vi koje bi rodile neasistirano...Jel bi imale djecu oko sebe? Kako bi rijesili situaciju da hocete roditi doma, recimo da je porod nocu....a najradije bi se osamili. I uz sve to zivite u malom stanu s dvoje djece.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prolaps pupkovine, preeklampsija/eklampsija i oljustenje posteljice zahtjevaju hitnu medicinsku pomoc odnosno carski rez.
> 
> 
> Mene zanima, kad smo več kod pupkovine, kolike su mi bile šanse da sam tad bila kod kuće i mora li nužno završit carskim


smatra se da je za prolaps pupkovine najsigurniji porod carskim rezom.
ako bi ti se to dogodilo doma, a i inače, treba odmah nazvati hitnu, a za to vrijeme stati na sve 4 sa stražnjicom i bokovima više u zraku, tako da je pritisak na pupkovinu što slabiji.
doduše, to se vrlo rijetko dogodi tako iznenada jer najčešći uzrok prolapsa je indukcija poroda, osobito prokidanjem vodenjaka, kada se bebina glava još nije "angažirala" u zdjelici.
žena bi se u tom položaju trebala prebaciti u bolnicu, uz  lagano pridržavanje pupkovine.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Cure, vi koje bi rodile neasistirano...Jel bi imale djecu oko sebe? Kako bi rijesili situaciju da hocete roditi doma, recimo da je porod nocu....a najradije bi se osamili. I uz sve to zivite u malom stanu s dvoje djece.


ne znam da li bih rodila neasistirano, ali u slučaju da bih, nikako ne bih htjela djecu oko sebe, nego negdje u blizini, da nam se pridruže kojih sat-dva nakon poroda.
iskopirat ću nešto što sam već pisala na jednom drugom topicu:



> mislim da je sasvim dovoljno da budu tamo negdje u blizini, s nekim kome vjeruješ (dakle da si opuštena da su zbrinuti  ). 
> jer za porod je toliko važna privatnost, a žena kada je s djecom, hoćeš-nećeš, obično uvijek prvo misli na njihove potrebe. 
> a u porodu bi ženine potrebe trebale biti alfa i omega. 
> 
> ja si samo zamišljam da npr. netko od djece usred poroda zaplače jer mama stenje, ili kaže da je gladno ili se jednostavno igra i glasno viče (kao što to djeca inače rade) ili nešto slično. 
> to bi me iz tog "drugog svemira" istog časa katapultiralo u realnost, mozak bi mi se sigurno usmjerio u drugom pravcu, a mislim da to stvarno nije dobro za porod. 
> osim toga, za mene je porod nekako preintimna stvar. 
> mislim da ima puno u tome kad ga neki uspoređuju s vođenjem ljubavi, samo smo se danas toliko odmakli od toga da nam je to skoro nepojmljivo. 
> jer ne bi mi palo na pamet voditi ljubav pred djecom, pa tako ni roditi. 
> ...


mogla bih tu još štošta dodati, npr. to  da je neizvjesno kako će se maleno dijete koje je naviklo vidjeti majku u jednom sasvim drugom izdanju, osjećati kada je vidi u porodu , jer ako žena zaista dozvoli sebi da otpusti kočnice (što je za porod najvažnije i najpotrebnije), onda će možda i stenjati i vikati i svaštanešto, a djetetu to sve može biti too much too soon da bi to sve apsolviralo.
ako su djeca starija i donekle pripremljena, možda bi to bilo ok za njih, ali i dalje mislim da je njihovo prisustvo za ženu ometajuće.

nerijetko se dogodi na porodima gdje je prisutna svekolika rodbina da se porod jako otegne.
i onda žena napokon rodi kada se publika malo prorijedi.
u principu se pokazuje da ako želiš brz porod, što manje publike, pa bili to i naši najmiliji.
a ako su već tamo, da budu što neprimjetniji.
a to od djece nije fer očekivat.

----------

zorana   :Grin:  

da li bi htjela djecu....mislim da ipak ne... al da mise desi porod u noci dok su oni u stanu i spavaju, mislim da ih ne bi budila(namjerno) da idu recimo baki ili nekom...i ja zivim u malom stanu.. mozda bi se pokusala suzdrzati od vikanja(mozda) koliko god bi to bilo moguce, a za ostalo neznam... al to je sve kad bi ako bi....

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prolaps pupkovine, preeklampsija/eklampsija i oljustenje posteljice zahtjevaju hitnu medicinsku pomoc odnosno carski rez.
> 
> 
> Mene zanima, kad smo več kod pupkovine, kolike su mi bile šanse da sam tad bila kod kuće i mora li nužno završit carskim


U kojem ti je polozaju dijete bilo u trudnoci?
Da li ti je vodenjak puknuo spontano ili su ti ga probusili?

Sanse, ukoliko bi do bolnice stigla za 20minuta (a to se smatra odgovarajucom udaljenoscu u zemljama koje omogucavaju svojim stanovnicama kucni porodjaj) bi ti bile iste ko da si u bolnici.

----------


## marta

Sto se tice djece na porodu apsolutno potpisujem mamuJu. Moji su spavali ko klade dok sam ja pjevala u kupatilu.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> a moje pitanje sto ces s njom je cisto znatizeljne prirode, jer, ok ju je drzati u zamrzivacu ako imas dovoljno veliki zamrzivac, a ako imas mali kao ja gdje jedva stanu dve cekinove kokice i kila mljevenog mesa, mislim da nema bas puno smisla drzati je unutra....


ja ti ne jedem meso, niti išta smrznuto, pa moja posteljica ima tu čast da ima ledenicu samo za sebe   :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ostali odgovori malo kasnije, jer me "veliki ljubavić" cima da se hoće igrati na kompjuteru.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Bye:  ku-kuc! sad ćete vidjeti kako to radi prava štreberica! ovo su moja pitanja i komentari po redu od prve stranice nadalje:  8)

sori unaprijed ako ću vas udaviti.
  marta, jedno pitanje: što je to Rhogam?




> i iz pozicije zene koja danas malo vise zna i tom famoznom Rhogamu.


molim te, možeš li ovo pojasniti?




> GBS...


  kaj ovo znači, pliz




> u slucaju da puknes u toku poroda doma, kako bi to rijesila? bi li sivala ili bi pustila da samo zaraste?


daphne, moje iskustvo ti je da ovo sasvim dobro zaraste samo od sebe. jedino što sam ja činila je da sam se nakon svakog odlaska na wc obavezno ispirala - za malu nuždu samo vodom, a kod velike sam se prala. znam da sam pukla, ali ne znam koliko - to si ja sama nisam bila u stanju pogledati; ali mogla sam sjediti praktički odmah i nisam imala nikakvih posebnih tegoba, osim laganog peckanja. mislim da je sasvim normalno da se malo pukne.




> ne bih ni u tom slucaju zvala hitnu nego bih otisla sama do bolnice ili bih pustila da zaraste


meni je cijeli point u tome da ne moramo uopće u bolnicu, ni ja ni beba.




> Zabrinjava me najviše krvarenje iza poroda jer ja kao bledunjava plavuša i uz injekciju ergometrina krvarim užasno iza poroda.


mislim da je glavni uzrok krvarenja pri porodu posteljice petjanje u sam proces, a najviše prerano rezanje pupkovine - prije nego se posteljica porodi - i odvajanje bebe od mame. ja sam se držala tih jednostavnih principa + ostala sam u uspravnom položaju (klečećem) do poroda posteljice (to omogućuje krvnim žilama da se brže zatvore nakon odvajanja - ljuštenja posteljice) i krvarenje je bilo zanemarivo - ma valjda pola dl, ako i toliko, za razliku od prvog poroda pri kojem se o meni "brinula" (glupača) babica.




> Mene zapravo od samog poroda puno više brine ono nakon poroda. 
> Isključivo praktični detalji podvezivanja pupkovine ,pregledavanje posteljice ,eventualno šivanje...


malo me iznenađuje da nekog brine podvezivanje pupkovine. od svih stvari, to je barem jednostavno da jednostavnije ne može biti. naprosto se pupkovina zaveže bilo čime (neki su čak upotrijebili žnirance!) na dva mjesta i između prereže. 
što se tiče pregleda posteljice, ne znam što bih rekla... svi pričaju da je to jako frkovito. mene bi u stvari zanimalo da li netko zna što se konkretno dešava ako neki dijelić posteljice zaostane? ja sam razmišljala o tome ali nisam nikad čula relevantno objašnjenje - ako netko zna neka napiše. ako je to (taj komadić) nešto što po porodu ne uzrokuje neke očite simptome, nekako bi mi bilo logično kada bi organizam to sam izbacio, pa maternica se "čisti" nakon poroda... :? 




> 1. Ja bi potegla baš teme za koje mislimo da trebamo imati stručnu pomoć, a to je ŠIVANJE eventualnih napuklina ili razderotina i kako s time pravilno postupati bez šivanja. Kako se ponaša rastegnuto tkivo kad se vrača na normalnu veličinu.


ne kužim ovo pitanje, samaritanka, pa ti to znaš iz prve ruke, rodila si?!
ja mogu reći da mi je sve izgledalo stvarno natečeno i rastegnuto, ali se vrlo brzo vratilo u normalu.




> 2. Također krvarenje (plus jače lohije kasnije) nakon poroda i upitna neophodnost ergometrina?


sigurna sam da nikakva kemija nije potrebna. postoje nekakve trave, spominju žene na bornfree! forumu, ali, priznajem, ne znam ništa o tome.




> 3. Dezinfekcija bilo koje vrste pa i pupka


poželjno je pupak ipak posipati antibiotskim praškom, pogotovo kad je vrijeme toplije. vjerojatno bi se moglo naći i neko prirodno sredstvo. trakice za podvezivanje i škare moraju, naravno, biti sterilizirane.




> 4. Pregled posteljice i kako ona treba izgledati


moj muž je nesposoban (na žalost) za teko nešto, jedva ju je (ne dotičući je) stavio u vrećicu, a meni su druge stvari bile na pameti (npr. BEBA), ali treba izgledati kao jetra, navodno je jedna strana hrapava (ona koja je bila pričvršćena za stijenku maternice, a druga glatka. ja sam vidjela tu glatku stranu, nismo je okretali na sve strane. tja, ne znam što bih rekla...
prvotna ideja je bila da ju se odnese nekome da ju pogleda, pa onda ipak to nismo učinili.




> Smatram bitnom i razlikovanje faza poroda. 
> Smatram bitno i razlikovanje tiskanja iz vagine, a ne iz rektuma.


po meni nije bitno ni jedno ni drugo, jer ne možeš za vrijeme poroda razmišljati o tome, ako sve ide "svojim tokom", onda spontano tiskaš i tu nema kontrole, ni intelektualnog razumijevanja. tiskanje dolazi kao posljedica rada maternice i pritiska koji vrši predležeći dio bebinog tijela i kao takvo je spontano i više manje nevoljno ili refleksno. pokušaj kontrole vjerojatno može više štetiti nego koristiti.

----------

puhica, kako si uvjerila muza da je porod kod kuce nesto sto je ispravno? mislim, jel imao razloge protiv takvog poroda ili se slozio s tobom bez pogovora? mislim da bi ja sa svojim imala muke jezeve da ga uvjerim u tako nesto i da bi to trebala raditi od prvog dana kad bi saznala da sam trudna..
muski su malo cudni po tom pitanju, rijetki su koji bi se slozili odmah da je to u redu i podrzali zenu 100% u toj namjeri...ja znam da bi moj pokusao nagovoriti me na porod u bolnici....

----------

puhica, kako si uvjerila muza da je porod kod kuce nesto sto je ispravno? mislim, jel imao razloge protiv takvog poroda ili se slozio s tobom bez pogovora? mislim da bi ja sa svojim imala muke jezeve da ga uvjerim u tako nesto i da bi to trebala raditi od prvog dana kad bi saznala da sam trudna..
muski su malo cudni po tom pitanju, rijetki su koji bi se slozili odmah da je to u redu i podrzali zenu 100% u toj namjeri...ja znam da bi moj pokusao nagovoriti me na porod u bolnici....

----------


## marta

Rhogam je krvni pripravak konzerviran ogromnom kolicinom tiomesarola, tj. derivata žive, koji se daje zenama koje imaju Rh negativnu krvnu grupu, a rode Rh pozitivno dijete, da bi smanjili mogucnost da se zenin organizam senzibilizira na odredjene proteine. Ti proteini su upravo ono sto nekoga cini Rh pozitivnim. U slucaju da se zena senzibilizira, njeno tijelo razvije antitijela koji onda napadaju doticne proteine, sto u buducim trudnocama moze biti problem. Jer ta antitijela prolaze placentalnu barijeru i unistavaju bebina crvena krvna zrnca. Sto moze biti u tolikoj mjeri da beba odmah po rodjenju treba transfuziju. 

Naravno, svaka manipulacija u porodu povecava sansu da se zena senzibilizira, a ponajvise prerano rezanje pupkovine (oko ovoga se dvoji, al meni je to logicno) i svi nacini ubrzavanja vadjenja posteljice. 

GBS je betahemoliticki streptokok koji se kod 1/4 do 1/3 zena pod normano nalazi u obrisku perineuma. U nekim zemljama ako si pozitivna uvale ti intrvenozno antibiotik dok radjas. Nebulozno. Takva praksa je dala neke rezultate sto se tice sepse novorodjenceta izazvane doticnim GBS-om, ali takodjer i visestruko povecanje infekcija te iste ugrozene skupine (prerano rodjeni i niske porodjajne tezine) izazvanih rezistentnih bakterijama tipa E.Colli i nekih jos ruznijih. Otprilike kao da ti odrezu ruku jer te boli prst.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi, jesi li imala ikakvih neugodnosti nakon poroda? Kad si prvi put otišla liječniku, je li ti itko pravio neke probleme? Je li te itko pitao je li to bio namjerni kućni ili te nisu ništa pitali? 
> 
> Kad su bebu odvela prvi put liječniku? Što je doc rekao? Zanima me čisto informativno, Erdelje si imale puno neugodnosti.


dakle, nisam imala nikakve neugodnosti, osim što sam šokirala uposlenike općine centar, jer na svom području nemaju nijedno rodilište, pa sam ih probudila iz zimskog sna (produžili su malo, bio je lipanj).
raspitivali su se jedno tjedan dana, jer nisu imali pojma što trebaju napraviti, i onda mi izdali sve dokumente. bili su vrlo pristojni i ljubazni.
nisam uopće išla liječniku nakon poroda, našla sam pedijatricu koja mi je došla doma pregledati dijete. dvoumila sam se bih li otišla na pregled ginekologu, ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo ja sam to odgađala, jer mi se nije dalo ići netom nakon poroda, a kad je prošlo neko vrijeme, jako sam se dobro osjećala, pa sam odgodila do daljnjega, djelomično i zbog toga što mi se ginekologica (inače vrlo cijenjena i razvikana, pisala je predgovor za knjigu "žensko tijelo, ženska mudrost"), jako zamjerila...
pedijatrica - očito, došla mi je doma pregledati bebu - zna da sam rodila doma i to joj je ok. štoviše, nisam joj bila prvi takav slučaj. naravno da i dalje idem k njoj...
inače, na općini sam mrtvo - hladno rekla da sam se namjerno porodila doma, objasnila zašto (stanje u bolnicama), uz napomenu da sam obrazovana i informirana i da znam što radim, a osim toga to je danas trend i ima još takvih slučajeva...
inače, romkinje se vrlo često porađaju doma, pa se to najnormalnije riješava na općini tako da se dovedu svjedoci.
meni je trebala potvrda ginekologa na kojoj je vidljiv termin poroda, i potvrda pedijatra.

----------

